# Say Something About The Poster Above You.



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

This is a fun thread and many here are familiar with it....


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 30, 2020)

^^ Has tackled his mite  problem by training then to join his flea circus


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

^^^^Grew up in mouseville


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2020)

^^^ won a blue ribbon bobbing for apples


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 30, 2020)

^^^ enjoys long walks on the beach with homeless people


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

I dont get it. You potheads just making up ......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

Okay,Steve1 smells his own butt. Cause he is a dawg. 
Did i do it right?


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

^^^whitty sayings like....get a clue dude.....or the crew with no clue....keep it fun


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^ keeps pubic hair shaved in a crew cut for that special occasion .. easy peasy


----------



## Carty (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^^^ is the actual Rabbit from " The Holy Grail " movie..  now guarding his plants.. dang.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

∆∆∆∆∆ ate the rabbit with biscuits and gravy.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^^^could never figure uut how to pull a rabbit out of the hat


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

The person above me's wife, said he is a rabbit
The person below me's wife said she would settle for him being a rabbit or anything that would move out of the chair.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^^^^silly rabbit


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^^needs to get my favorite White Fire cut back, please


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ hides his toothbrush from Hippy420.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^^hasnt used a toothbrush    evah!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ needs a cave women.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^^  His wife just loves rabbits


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Guys when i played this game it was the person below me. Because you never know who that going to be. 
It always started out TPBM.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

TPBM has crabs.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^^^^^^
its not a shame to have them, its a shame to keep them
\/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

TPBM loves joints more the pipes.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

yes i do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

TPBM thinks clowns are scary.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^ started grade school in 12th grade and graduated 1st grade 14 years later


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^^^talking about himself


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 31, 2020)

TPBM/TPAM has chewy, salty boogers.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

^^^eats them


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

TPAM or sick bastages
TPBM is most likely a sick bastage.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 1, 2020)

TPAM said something about an illegitimate Band-aid.
TPBM likes anchovy pizza.


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

^^^wants to change the rules...


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2020)

^^^^^doesn't play fair


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

cuts the bottoms out of his front pockets...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Viagra


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

^^^his wife talks too much...


----------



## Polo (Aug 1, 2020)

TPAM is dazed
TPBM is confused
I'm stuck in the middle without a lighter again


----------



## Patwi (Aug 1, 2020)

^^^ admits to yoyo'in  to his own tune everyday


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2020)

^^^^Cant carry a tune


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Cartoon


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

^^^was a troubled child from the onset...


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2020)

^^^^^^just came home with "I just pumped the neighbors cat look on his face".


----------



## rubrown (Aug 2, 2020)

"Look at the round head on that one!"


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2020)

^^^been playing with his johnson again...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ cant it doesn't work


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2020)

^^^ daffy duck look alike


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

^^^bugs a bunny


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2020)

^^^ fergot to wipe off feet coming out of chicken's shack


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

^^^was raised in a barn, which is totally acceptable, my grandmother was raised in a Barn


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ was raised in a cave.


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

^^^was lost in a cave


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ helped me find my way out.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

^^^mama told him not to go


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2020)

^^^ mama told on him


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^is still looking for his birth mother...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ is a Mother


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 3, 2020)

\/ \/ \/  is my sister or brother from another


----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^ enjoyed going  against currents through life


----------



## giggy (Aug 3, 2020)

ended up down stream


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^^will be a long time getting back to where he started from.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ is a Wizard.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^Pushes little ducks in the water.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

I do not
Okay maybe when i take a bath.
∆∆∆∆ wants to play with my rubber ducky.


----------



## giggy (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^farts in bathtub and eats the bubbles


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^farts in the bathtub so he can take a bubble bath


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^braids his butt hairs rasta style...


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^ Shaves his butt crack on a weekly basis.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

You looking in my window?
∆∆∆∆ was looking in my window.


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

^^^^trying to remember words to a song nobody wrote


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 3, 2020)

^^ Somehow manages to hit every note of said song


----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2020)

^^^^  dresses like a gopher and watches Caddy Shack over and over..


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)

^^^ dresses in dresses just to be the flavour of the day


----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2020)

^^^^  his lover calls him Bunny for a reason...


----------



## giggy (Aug 4, 2020)

they killed kenny, you ba$tard$


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2020)

^^^went right over my head


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ never watched South Park. Kenny died every episode.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 4, 2020)

^^^^ Spends too much time watching cartoons.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ wants to watch cartoons with me.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)

^^^ stands on the X mark at stores because the RoadRunner told him to ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ is the Coyote


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)

^^^ has identity crisis going on concerning Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Rabbit Stew


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2020)

fried rabbit


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2020)

^^^^^ Fried clown.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2020)

^^^ hates clowns


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 5, 2020)

^^^^ wants to be a clown

 never played this before, lol


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 5, 2020)

Grammy is a canna  clown


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 5, 2020)

^^ coined the term gilf


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2020)

^^^ coined the term  ' porcelain throne ' for various upchuckin' moments


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2020)

^^^calls ralph on the big white phone


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2020)

^^^ was near Fritz le Cat and demurely overheard canine phone call


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2020)

^^^keeps his quarter collection in his rectum...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ dont trust him around rectums.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

^^^is a butt hole baby


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

∆∆∆∆  said mean things to me


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 6, 2020)

^^^is a cry baby


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

^^^make funny faces


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2020)

^^^ rolls with boney fingers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

Reminds me of evry nights dinner in the old country


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2020)

^^^no country for old men


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ older then dirt.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2020)

^^^ dated dirt's sister in younger days


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Shhhhhhhh,,he doesnt know.


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

^^^will date anybody


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

^^^^ Has Bodies hidden in the crawlspace of their house


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ needs a haircut.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 7, 2020)

^^ Has a spectacular wig collection


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ shaved his head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Carroll O'Connor









\OH Geez


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2020)

^^^ meathead's brother


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Edith


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

george


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Jones


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Barnaby


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2020)

^^^^should stay on the porch cause he can't run with the big dogs


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 7, 2020)

^^^Is the big dog


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 7, 2020)

^^^^has been dogged.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Wolf,wolf,wolf


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^scratches fleas like a dog


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ likes hippies toothbrush.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^^ doesn't believe in deodorant


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ loves ugly dawgs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^^ was seen on news last night petting a cat LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

∆∆∆∆  news was in my bedroom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^^ Has hidden webcam in bedroom doesn;t know about


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

TPAM needs his haircut.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^ Hasn't petted a kitty in a really long time.


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^likes my big green tractor


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^has a farmers tan


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

TPAB doesn't know how to pet a kitty.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^ spells words with letters ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ is a Talking Rabbit named Harry.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^got Harry confused with Harvey


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ is absolutely correct.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^ so, you still can't see me


----------



## Carty (Aug 8, 2020)

^^^^ thinks those without Rabbit teeth look silly..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ killed Kenney.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

^^^was a accessory to the crime


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2020)

^^^ was seen robbing pancakes of their butter and syrup


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

^^^eats carrot jelly on his pancakes


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2020)

^^^ bought into the pancakes are round theory .


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Poops little round balls


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

^^^plays marbles with them little round balls


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ used them like jelly beans.


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

^^^thinks jelly beans only come in one color


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2020)

^^^ Kidnapped the Lindbergh baby.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

^^^^was kidnapped at birth by homeless long hairs


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ is a Warlock.


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2020)

^^^met his dwarf father once...


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^^ has a weird obsession with his pet Turtle named "Mike"..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ like cheesy puffs


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^^^ IS the original Boy in the Plastic Bubble.. "POP".  lol


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 11, 2020)

"POP" goes the weasel.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^has pet weasels


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^is a sick weasel


----------



## McDaver (Aug 11, 2020)

Takes their mother on all dates


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^^^never had the courage to ask a girl out on a date


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ took Hippie on a date.


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^joined in and made it a threesome


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^^pivot man in this circle jerk


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^so old he shoots dust


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^Is mean to the elderly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Loves the elderly long time.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^ has proven that arousal can happen on toilet


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^^should stick to business on the toilet


----------



## Carty (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^  carries a bicycle seat everywhere he goes , has no idea why.. lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^ still plays WOW (world of warcraft) from his mother's basement


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^thinks the song, ain't no rest for the wicked was wrote about him.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^likes to scare kids


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^ Gave his mama 40 wacks, when he saw what he had done gave his Dad 41


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^ Has pictures of serial killers on his wall.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^ Thinks My tractor is Sexy

Needed a visual


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^doesn't know how he got on the tractor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^ slips strange men roofies and takes them for Tractor rides in the dark


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^took a couple laps around the track


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^ Took the baton on final lap for the win


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^ bought a T shirt commemorating the event.


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^stole the t shirt so he could wear it


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^ saw a bear shiet in woods once to many times


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^Cant' see the forest for the trees


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^ Ponders to himself, if that tree did fall did it make a noise if no one was in the woods to hear it?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2020)

Knows that if he speaks in the forest and there's no woman there to hear him, he's still wrong.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^ still drives his '71 Ford Pinto with a stoner smile


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^Has a dash Camera and follows Ford pintos around just to see the explosion


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2020)

Hell if i know,,im to high.


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^is so high he can't find his way through the carpet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^^ just realized the slippery slope when the carpet has been shaven


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^^carpet muncher


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^is a muff diver


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^wishes he was a wizard


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^ prefers GMO foods and plastic blow up companions ..


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^tried to divorce his plastic doll


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^^ Cut small holes secretly in matress


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^ understands all about small holes


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^^ Is one of the reasons I love this place so much! Groop hug!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 13, 2020)

^^^ thinks he is a laughing emoji but is a crying emoji instead


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^his mother ties him to the dinner table until he's finsidhed every scrap...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^ dog owns him and throws him a bone every now and again


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^chases the dog thinking he's meaner


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^ knows dogs are really time travelers from future


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^^Secretly a Dog and not a Rabbit


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^got chased off by a cat


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^^Ran over the cat with his mud truck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ has a furry cat.


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^wishes he could play with furry cat


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Why i never,,okay maybe
∆∆∆∆ wishes he was a cat.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 14, 2020)

^^ Has experience with Furrys


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^Has been experienced.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^^Has been there and done that


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ needs his eyes fixed. They keep moving.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^ wears raincoat to shower because some things he just will not part with


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^saves the pubic hair in the shower drain...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^ buys shower shakes of pubic hair at fair market prices


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

AAAre All sick bastages.


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

^^^^man of few words.......bwahahaha


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^still looks like a wizard


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ still looks scary.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^^^Reminds one of John Wayne Gacy


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ won the worlds ugliest dog contest.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^^ Jealous that he did not with T.U.D.C.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^still ugly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^^ Bless you has a funny long pipe


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^ has had a long pipe used on him before


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^^ Was walking the ugly dog when attack by mean woman with a lead pipe, dog tried to help and look what happen


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^^look at what?  This isn't television........


----------



## boo (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^silly rabbit, doesn't know tricks are for kids...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^Told Nixon not to shave back in '60.


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2020)

^^^thinks sandals are winter snow shoes


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Can fit 20 more clowns in his car.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

^^^^ Once seen blowing up 99 red balloons for a party


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ ate the balloons


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> ∆∆∆∆ ate the balloons


^^^^ Makes funny Videos of my family


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Thats funny but i can see their arm. Would be cool to tie enough to the dog to watch it float.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

^^^^ Roughist crowd member I had to perform for


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ likes tying balloon's to poor poor little dogs


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2020)

^^^likes watching


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2020)

^^^^ in the heat of the moment will watch too .


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2020)

^^^getting himself all worked up reading this porn


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2020)

^^^ manipulates every day in every way everyday ..


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2020)

^^^^nick name in college was "hand job"


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ was pivot man.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

^^^^knows way too much about Circle Jerks


----------



## Patwi (Aug 17, 2020)

^^^ bought and resold used condoms at Woolsworth back in the day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

^^^^ Was that Ugly dog's Best Customer , help make it;s 1st million


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2020)

^^^^^doesn't have a pot to pis s in and couldn't fill it up if he did


----------



## boo (Aug 17, 2020)

^^^don't have a window to throw it out...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

^^^^ found window just waiting for the right moment


----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^throws water balloons at old people from window


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^stands outside peoples windows and watches while they sleep


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^^watching little girls with bad intent


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^^ Smokes with AquaLung


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^mother is Cross eyed Mary


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^^ Has Snot running down his nose while not getting his grass cut


----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^has locomotive breath


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 18, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Loves Hippie long time


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^real name is Al Sleath the Hippie Dippy Weather Man.  Same forecast every day......Tonight it is gonna be dark scattered by light in the morning......


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^ Once beat Jack La Lane at a push up contest.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^^ Once placed a flower in the barrel of a riffle


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^^can't legally own a gun cause he has a med card.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^says who needs a med card


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^shows up at the emergency room with no insurance


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^^ uses a friends Social number when nurse asks for name and info


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^doesn't know what name, rank and serial number is


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^^ Doesn't know That's what the cyanide tab is for


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^^takes one every day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^^Claims to have new cure for Covid


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^^takes one every day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^^ Eats lots of fiber


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^^eats just as much fiber and sheits like a pigeon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

LOL
^^^^Last seen being carried off by angry pigeons at the park


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 19, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ You guys are funny bastages.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^ was once caught in a hurricane, things got better when  he started dating her sister ..


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

^^^^sister was the star attraction at the "Pink Go Go".


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ not allowed around my sister.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 20, 2020)

sisters turn in glory hole.


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^spread the news of the glory hole


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^^ Still looking for the right hole


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^^Doesn't know there is no wrong hole.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^^Sounds like a fun Lady to drink with


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^^^works at a shack outside La Grange


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^says he's a chicken rancher


----------



## Patwi (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^ says he rapes chickens for better tasting eggs


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^likes to eat fertile eggs.....a little blood and intestines add flavor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^^ Graduated Top Of The Class at Geek School


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^thought geek was a nationally


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ are all a bunch of sick bastages.


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2020)

^^^the leader of the pack


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ knows me to well.


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

^^^so does a person who's name rhymes with reef......


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ his name is Chief


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

^^^^ Smoked weed with Chief Wild Eagle and spat on Capt. Parmenter


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

^^^^has been around the block


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 21, 2020)

^^^built the block


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

^^^poured the cement


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

^^^^Wondered why he was standing in that tub when they filled it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ needs some concrete shoes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

^^^^ Found out too late cement blocks and ankle chains work just as good


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2020)

^^^in over his head


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2020)

^^^ always played Mingo while others played Daniel Boone wit da coon hat


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ likes Davy Crockett


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2020)

^^^ likes Davey Jones of the Monkeys


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2020)

^^^plays a flute with his spincter...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2020)

^^^^ is a Boy George fan.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2020)

^^^ owns a  flute cleaning bidness


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ has worms in the summer.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ and night crawlers in the winter, big uns too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ fishes with night crawlers.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ catches big uns too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ loves Hippie long time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^Always wanted to see what a worm tastes like


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^^picks and eats his own burgers


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ nasty bastage.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^ My be the Missing Link they have be searching for


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ is a missing link


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^  don't know


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ wish he knew


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^knows the secret word


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^Knows but ain't tellin'.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^can't keep a secret


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^ wins a hundred dollars


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^tried to borrow $100 from me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^ Told me to go Fish


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^can't catch a cold let alone a fish.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^^ I have heard he has taught a few men to fish, but never shared his food


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ is the food for Gators.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2020)

^^^Identifies as a gator.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ likes tie dye shirts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^ Stands on side of the road of Alligator Alley to feed tourists to the local wildlife


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ knows me well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^ Still swears "They will never find Hoffa's remains"


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^was there when hoffa disappeared.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ knows Roster could be next.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^Violates his probation on a daily basis.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^Hasn't got much room to talk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^ Thinks My Tractor Is Dirty Sexy


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ doesn't have a tractor.


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^wishes he had a tractor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^Claims to own the biggest tractor in the forum


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ got run over by a tractor.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^women thinks his tractor is sexy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^Owns a Farmall Cub Tractor and thinks he has a real tractor


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^wants a tractor that he doesn't have to peddle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^^fell from his tractor and was made into a bail of hay


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

^^^ Can't spell "fell".


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

∆∆∆∆


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 25, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ has foot in mouth.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

^^^^Just realized he is an upper


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2020)

^^^lost in a space of 4 square foot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

^^^^ Is the voice of the lost in space robot
Danger danger Will Robinson


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2020)

^^^^has lost his marbles


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

^^^^^Takes all the marbles and runs


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^doesn't know how to play marbles


----------



## giggy (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^wouldn't know a marble if it hit him in the face.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Eats marbles for fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^^ Never would tell us what happened to the marbles after he ate them, maybe became beads in the end


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Knows to much about butt beads.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^^was never allowed to be adventurous as a child


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^^had to come in when the street lights came on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^^ Was born anOld Fart


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2020)

was hatched an old fart


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

The Original Old Fart.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2020)

and proud of it.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Still looking for his ego.  Ego, not Eggo.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^^Knws her way around a chicken factory


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Eats chickens feathers and all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^^Circus Geek in past life, bit heads off chickens for peanuts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^^ is sitting in a padded room with restraints on using tappy talk


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^always turns the lights on when he masturbates...


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

^^^knows the light comes from the east.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ stay away from the light


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

^^^^Comes into the light


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ wont go toward the light.


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

^^^afraid of the light


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 27, 2020)

^^^^Lights up my life!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2020)

^^^^Has bad taste in clowns.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ jealous of clowns
Bro,,you are so funny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

^^^^ Clown School dropout, never could fit in that tiny car


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

^^^is the clown in the school yard offering candy to the kids


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

^^^^ Has to be August West in the gum machine


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2020)

^^^^Has been in my neighborhood taking unauthorized pics of my vehicle.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2020)

^^^ has first thoughts of the day at bedtime


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ eats lettuce, poops bbs.


----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2020)

^^^want clowns to come visit


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

^^^^giggy's wife


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2020)

^^^Probably doesn't want to meet Giggy's wife anytime soon.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

^^^^Is really a sweetheart and everyone LOVEs Mr Hippie LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ doesn't know Hippie.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 28, 2020)

^^^doesn't know who he is most of the time


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ hit the nail on the head.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

^^^^nailed the head of the wet tee shirt movement


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^ wife won a wet tee shirt contest, mine did anyway


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ cost him 5k for her to have big boobs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^Never ever got that off his mind   Riding high in the Queen seat 
Dity Ole man


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^likes riding on the pee pad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^Got caught smelling my Queen seat


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ dont know what a pee pad is..


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ lives under said pee pad.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^ Hoping for a Russian Golden shower one day


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^ bent over in shower and liked the results.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^ Had to stop showering he could not hold that soap


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ you guys spend way to much time in the shower.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^The inmates were calling him caveman with every drop of the soap


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^^^has lots of soap


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^has his soap on a rope.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^likes to play rope a DOPE


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ all the above including me or sick bastards.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Bunch of sick mofos, my brothers and sisters.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^needs to take two aspirin and call me in the morning


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^hid the aspirin with his toothbrush


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^ Needs a cold shower now


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^ enjoys screwing handheld light sockets that are on . .. says it's electrifying fun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

patwi said:


> ^^^ enjoys screwing handheld light sockets that are on . .. says it's electrifying fun


^^^^Favorite pass time was sticking fork into live outlets  We have all done that


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ yes i did but it crossed your eyes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

^^^^ was driving the 18 wheeler that crushed my head and made my eyes spin


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2020)

^^^looks like the carcass my dog drug up on the porch last week...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

^^^^Living the Dream driving 409 machines


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

^^^wishes he could ride in one


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

^^^^^never gets to ride shotgun


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ always rides in the middle,, or that's what Hippie told me.


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

^^^when riding three guys in a truck is riding shotgun and always bent down tying his shoes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ been hanging with Pute to much.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2020)

^^^ his youthful attempt at painting was found in Lascaux France's  ancient cave art  ..


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 30, 2020)

^^^has a fuzzy tail and is missing his left rear foot


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ knows wabbits


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 31, 2020)

^^^likes to catch jacks with bare hands


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 31, 2020)

^^^Likes to eat Snowshoe Hares, if he can catch 'em.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Runs from Hippie who is dressed in a rabbit suit


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 31, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ Silly wabbit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

^^^^^


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2020)

^^^Has done that more than once.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ stole his toothbrush while ha was on the toilet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

^^^^Nicknamed Merv the perv in High school

Oh wait that was me.....................


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2020)

^^^Has frequent brain farts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ pulls the blanket over his wife's head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

^^^^ Invented the Frump just like that


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^still has funny eyes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^^^ Afraid of the little people who live under his bed


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^chases the dust bunnies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^^Chops heads off innocent cockroaches and eats them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^^ This guy makes fun of others a lot But in actuality it means he likes them  Woof woof


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^^^can't run with the big dogs so he stays on th porch wolf woof


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ has a demon warlock wolf


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^^^Can wolf down a lot of beer and pizza.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^^Jealous does not have a Demon Wolf  Me too.


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^^Stole a pic of my last boyfriend.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^^WR can definitely run with the big dogs....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2020)

^^^Should run for President.


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^should be vice president but has to many vices.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^farts in bed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ pulls cover over Wifes head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^^His Dog likes it too


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^Has a dog that's peanut butter trained.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ 
Knows to much about that.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^Jack of all....master of none


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ hurted my fewens. 
Wait,,i dont have any.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^^^got that right.....Mr Rogers wouldn't even talk to him


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ knows Mr Green Jeans


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^Shared a cell with Mr. Green Jeans.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^^talks to Mr Clock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^^ Mad because The Magic Mirror Lady never said she saw him


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ broke the mirror with his face


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^tried to glue it back together


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^Too busy sniffin' glue.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

∆∆∆ Gave him the glue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

^^^^^ Thought it was toothpaste


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^Doesn't floss regularly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^Has prefect teeth....................the better to bite you with


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^ Would enjoy the pain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ crazy lady


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

is my kinda woman!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Your post came in before mine, lmao!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^Has a walk in closet full of sex toys and chains


----------



## cruiz0727 (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^black hair long dress


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

That was meant for the Hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

My kinda women,,i do have pretty legs,,if ya like lots of hair

∆∆∆∆ Keeps posting to fast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^ is a man baby?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That was meant for the Hopper



Are you sure?!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^Knows their way around devices that use rechargeable batteries


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^Lost his Gerbil and has a bad case of toxic shock.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^ Just had to go there
LOL


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 3, 2020)

OMG!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

∆∆∆ all a bunch of sick peeps.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^ Loves me like a Father


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^gets treated like a redheaded stepchild


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^ wishes he was the Prodigal Son


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^can't find his keys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^ The Grand Vizier of All Misfits


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Was why the word misfit was created


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^ Fits in Great with Roster and the other misfits too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^ Has no off switch, like the rabbit


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Love that fact,  + always in for a good laugh!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^^ Thinks Im funny like a clown , wonder what Joe Pesci would think


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Doesn't realize I'm actually afraid of clowns!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^ Sleeps with a baseball bat to beat down the clowns in the closet at  night


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Doesn't know the difference between a baseball bat and a gun!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^wants to hurt innocent clowns


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^stands outside the window watching you sleep while dressed as a clown


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^^ Has very large collection of knives................


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ run into a shit load of them with his face.


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^just dulled them cutting aluminum cans


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^Smashed too many empty Bud cans on his forehead.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^^^Drained too many Bud cans.


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^^Pot calling kettle black.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ thats a racist remark.
Black Kettles Matter


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^Has a white dress with a pointy hat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

∆∆∆ been looking in my window.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^^Hides his toothbrush


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

∆∆∆ better close his Windows.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^nailed the windows shut


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

∆∆∆ helped me board up the windows.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^Left a crowbar and a toothbrush on his back porch.


----------



## cruiz0727 (Sep 4, 2020)

^^^Unfortunately I stepped out to grab them and he cut off my arms.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

∆∆∆ uses his toes to eat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

^^^^^Has Big Hairy Toes with Nail Fungus


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2020)

^^^^^Big foot is alive and well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ hunts for bigfoot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

^^^Still hunting for a big di*k.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

∆∆∆ is a nasty bastage.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2020)

∆∆∆ takes one to know one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

^^^^Loves peanut butter.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2020)

^^^^the nuttier the better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

∆∆∆ likes nuts.


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2020)

^^^^knows everybody to well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

∆∆∆ so does he.


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^way to nasty


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

∆∆∆ says a clown that scares kids.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^^^afraid of his own shadow.  Follows him everywhere


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

∆∆∆ Is right behind me.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^^paranoid


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

∆∆∆ scared of Roster the Dog


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^scared of his wife


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^^Changes forum names on members


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^^MrUglyDog


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^wears bigfoot feet and runs through the woods


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^Wears a trench coat and hangs around school yards.


----------



## cruiz0727 (Sep 6, 2020)

^^^Spends his holidays at the RV parks.


----------



## boo (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^sleeps under a bridge...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ is an RV salesman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^^^A Sprocket amoungst the Cogs


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ a cog


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ is a gearhead.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^^Spacely Sprocket


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^^round and round it goes, where it stops......nobody knows.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^is a big kid


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^Childhood idol was Bozo.


----------



## cruiz0727 (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^ Which is why his wife took the kids and left him.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^^Doesn't use toilet paper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^^ Uses Toothbrushes instead


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ needs a tongue brush


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2020)

^^^Can have his toothbrush back now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^Hangs with The Big Dogs scratching fleas chilling out


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ needs new glasses.


----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^lost his glasses


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ eats glass


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^^ waits for them to come back out


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows all they do is Lurk


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^is suspicious of lurkers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^ Never trust the quiet ones, or the ones that scream out Look at Me!


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^doesn't know who to trust


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 8, 2020)

Trusts No One!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^^Trust Me he said ................... woke up with a burning pain, and a missing kidney


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^ The better to see you with my little sweety


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^glasses are fake


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^Fakes his orgasms.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^ Love Tooth Brushes


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^Does naughty things with potatoes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ taught him how


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^Watched through the window and stained my siding.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows it was just dust.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^Has to be careful not to dry up and blow away


----------



## cruiz0727 (Sep 9, 2020)

^^^Thats what she said


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2020)

^^^ rolls with his toes only ..


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 9, 2020)

Loves carrots


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2020)

^^^^^silly rabbit


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2020)

^^^ found out that rabbit holes are always just a flip of the coin


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^Knows what rabbit raisins are.


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^has  
 known to use warm liver and a glass gatoraide bottle when lusty...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^^ The fact that They knew this Liver trick and how to only use Glass
Is Badass


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

∆∆∆ is a rabbit raisen


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^is scared of mexican women


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows my Hispanic Wife


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^^  ever worse when she has a knife


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

This song goes so well with ^^^^^


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^Posts pics that strangely arouses me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

∆∆∆ easily aroused. Hide your chickens


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^Very involved with the Boy Scouts of America.


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^Catholic Priest


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^alter boy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^^Fresh Meat


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^^^New guy on the cell block.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^ soap dispenser


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

∆∆∆ thinks 8 seconds is a good ride.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^ grandpa told him the truth about sheep


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

∆∆∆ likes stump broke horses.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^ taught ladies in Tijuana how to under ride the donkey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

^^^^ Has obviously seen the Donkey diving show


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^likes the juicy lucy with her banana and pet monkey show


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

∆∆∆ like monkeys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^^ May have started the AIDS Virus with them Monkeys


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^does that in public


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^watches him do it in public


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^ hums theme for ' 30 Seconds over Tokyo ' while on his morning throne visit


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^Steals the plumber's cookies out of gas station urinals.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^^^buys sushi at the highway gas station


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

∆∆∆ eats hot dogs on the toilet.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^talks on the phone while he is taking a sheit....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

∆∆∆ looks in my bathroom window. Oh wait,,it doesnt have a window.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^ Needs Ice for his drink, steals it from the urinal trough.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^doesn't have a pot to piss in and couldn't fill it up if he did.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

∆∆∆ has his piss pot beside his bed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^^ Pees on carpet and lets it dry


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^^ Pees in the potted plant because he's too high to walk to the bathroom


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^lives so far back in the swamps he has a outhouse


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

∆∆∆ scares poor kids trying to go to the outhouse


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^^put an elevator in his outhouse...... lives downstairs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^ Jealous because his outhouse only has a diving board


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^Wears diapers to save the trip.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^^just graduated to depends


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^^Has a lifetime order that arrives in a discrete, unmarked brown box.


----------



## cruiz0727 (Sep 11, 2020)

^^^ Takes unmarked box and hiked it to the top of the mountain, opens it up, places unmarked item in, boxes it up and sends to ted.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^ Real name is Ted.


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^plays on peddle tractor to much


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^ He thinks his girlfriend thinks his tractor  is sexy


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 12, 2020)

But alas,His tires are flat.


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^has tire pump


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^Has a peter pump.


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^can't get it up anymore


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

∆∆∆ likes sheep.


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^^doesn't have his ducks in a row


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^ Couldn't Give A Quack about anything


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^Keeps his gerbils happy and warm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^Spoken like a fellow Gerbil Lover, Oh and thinks Spoiled Milk Tastes NASTY


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^ never had fresh buttermilk and cornbread


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^ Does not know me well enough ,..........Yet
UMMM Cornbread


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^Doesn't have a idea what well enough is


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^^leave it alone


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^Voice of reason.


----------



## boo (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^too young to remember the "summer of love" so he now celebrates the summer of like...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^spent the "summer of love" in 'nam, no wait that was me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

∆∆∆ older then dirt.


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^ugly as sin


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^^Never washes the blood off


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

∆∆∆ bites his tongue a lot.


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 13, 2020)

Moderates in Moderation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows we care about our members


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^^really DOES love this place


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 13, 2020)

Wondering what he will be for Halloween.


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^takes his mask off for halloween


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^^Doesn't need to change a thing for Halloween


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^^Stocks up on rusty razor blades and needles for the kiddies.


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 13, 2020)

Denies ever liking psychedelics


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

∆∆∆ micro doses.


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^ate to much micro dot


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

∆∆∆ loved the purple micro dot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^^Loved the destroyed brain cells afterwards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

But dam I too loved them, made me Laugh


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^to old to trip anymore, so am i


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^ called that number and heard the message .. no need to hear it again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^^ Likes to mess with annoying callers by threatening their dog


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

∆∆∆ eats thier dog


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^^thinks his dog can beat up your dog


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows my dog


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2020)

^^^no....I know hopper


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 13, 2020)

Can converse with the canines


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

Dances with Wolves without being bitten


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Is a masked singer.


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2020)

^^^is going on a road trip and needs to visit hippie to get his toothbrush back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

∆∆∆ hasn't seen what Hippie does with those toothbrushes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

^^^^ Has just purchased Hippie's next gift





and it was not a toothbrush​


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2020)

^^^^wakes up every morning with a bad case of red asss.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

^^^^ Has ridden more than one RedEye in his Lifetime


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)

^^^travels with the tidy bowl man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

^^^^Seems to know an awful lot about Mr Tidy bowl..........


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2020)

Loves to see his boat sink when he flushes.


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2020)

^^^^^^plugs the toilet when he flushes


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

∆∆∆ has an outhouse with newspaper


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)

^^^lost his overcoat in the other hole and had to dig it out cause his lunch was in the pocket.


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2020)

^^^^^doesn't read newspapers.......fake news.....giggy just cut in front of me


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

∆∆∆ Lets Giggy push him around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

^^^^ Found just was the problem all fixed


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Now thats funny. Kids kill me.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2020)

^^^ used to own a parking lot, .. for grins


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

∆∆∆ crapped little pebbles in my parking lot


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)

^^^played marbles with them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Used them as sling-shot ammo when finished the game


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 15, 2020)

Cannot believe anyone would waste such a tasty snack.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^Eats rabbit raisins and doesn't floss.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^^wears his wives but floss


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^^ wonders how many wives Hippie really has, or does he?


----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^still can't see even with the new glasses


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^^Has not seen The Light in years living in that basement


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 16, 2020)

Wonders if those glasses make his head look fat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^^  Worries about what other think. screw em...............


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 16, 2020)

Didn't look like this before he started smoking weed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^Stomps on hamsters while wearing high heals.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^throws the hamsters on the floor for him


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^throws the hamster out with the trash


----------



## boo (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^just hires it out...


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 17, 2020)

Breeds floor hamsters (Don't ask why they are called floor)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^Films it for a snuff film show


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 17, 2020)

Likes hamster porn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^ Is my favorite hamster film star


----------



## giggy (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^directs the films


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^ Fries and eats the dead hamsters with the crew


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^^doesn't like hamsters on the site


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^Never met a hamster worth liking. Me neither.


----------



## giggy (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^stomps on them like rats


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^^knows hamsters are nothing but a tattle tale rat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^lost his free ride


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^asked for my last dime I was happy to oblige


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^Gave him the dime with a smile.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^He barrowed my toothbrush too


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing my as off. 

Wait,,i don't have an ass,,scratched it off yrs ago.


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 17, 2020)

Has dirty fingernails.


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2020)

^^^^Nick name is "toe jam".


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 18, 2020)

^^^^Loves "toe jam" sandwiches.


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2020)

^^^likes toe cheese on his eggs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

^^^^Likes to eat scrambled eggs with his toes


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 18, 2020)

This is polite society!  I can't divulge what else he does with his toes.


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

^^^toes the line


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2020)

^^^ with no toes can't see any line


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 18, 2020)

^^^snorted the line


----------



## boo (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^decided to tow the line...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^^ Is Sexy and he Tows it


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^wishes he was


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^^Has to shave his ass. and walk backwards just to be acceptable to society


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^Doesn't have much room to talk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^^Has so many Tooth brushes the town ordinance officer thretened to fine him if anymore are put on display in the window


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^ peeper of toothbrush filled windows


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^ uses rabbit feet instead of a toothbrush


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^Collects Rabbit feet, has so many the Easter Bunny got pissed and stop bringing a basket of joy


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^ Still recovering from the loss of Mary Jane.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^ Was last scene tossing the body of poor little Mary off the Tallahassee bridge


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

∆∆∆ poor mary landed on Rosters head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^ Kept asking me if I would share her


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

∆∆∆ stingy bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^ Likes the Ugly Dog more and more, maybe he will keep me LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows ill keep him.....in the barn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

^^^^Always knows a Good time   Night People


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^^ Thinks Roster needs to change his name to BarnYard


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^scared all the animals out of the barnyard


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows Roster better then most.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^^Funny like a clown


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^wants to be a scary clown


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^^Is just jealous Weed gives me scooby snacks and not him


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^Ate too many Scooby snacks and got worms.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^^ Used one of his toothbrushes to help get rid of Rosters worms..............What a Pal


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^ Thought it was Hippie's toothbrush, but it was mine!!!


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2020)

^^^^^lost his mind


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^ is absolutely correct.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^^ Is surely a Misfit, does fit right in like a square peg in a round hole


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^has the round hole in his backside for the square peg to go into


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^^ Has always been very Jealous of that fact


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^Never really cared as long as he was getting pegged.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2020)

∆∆∆ was doing the pegging.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^^was using WH Toothbrush


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^Breeds gerbils for fun and profit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^Is my BEST Customer and fellow Gerbiler


----------



## Patwi (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^ pops spit when losers cry


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^^Crys for Love , which never comes


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^^^^comes early.....every time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^^Is so good at making people come............ he Only needs to lick his toothbrush


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^^^can lick his eye brows


----------



## Carty (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^^ Suffers from Micro Tongue, can't even lick his lips... lol


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^knows it's not how long you make it.....it's how you make it long


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^^Must be talking about his pipe.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^^needle Dickey the bug focker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^^Funny, notice no mention of his Goats


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 22, 2020)

Still insists on greeting you,by sniffing your butt.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^^^^likes it doggie style


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^barks and yelps while in that position


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^^First car had a starter button on the floorboard.


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^was around when they had 6 volt systems.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^builds his own cars with 6 volt systems


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^^drives a prius


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

∆∆∆ still plays with green plastic army men.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^^Still isn't allowed around Boy Scouts.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Was never allowed in Boy Scouts due to his toothbrush infatuation.


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^^scouts for boys


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

secretly does so with me!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

∆∆∆∆ knows him well.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Joins us quite often!   Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows me well


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Is always a good sport.


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^^^is WoodsRats sister


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^^^ Kidnapped @WoodsRat


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Let the cat outta the bag


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

∆∆∆ plays with the cat.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Has waaaaaaaaaaay too many cats


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^^smokes catnip


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

∆∆∆ Thanks I should get another ***** cat.
It wont let me say *****. I mean whats up with the word *****. Everybody knows what a ***** Cat is.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 23, 2020)

^^^goes around hollering here kitty kitty at all the girls


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^And barks at the moon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

∆∆∆ has lots of Kittie's


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thinks cat meat is Delicious.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

∆∆∆ is my cook


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^^Prefers 'em raw.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Doesn't know how to cook


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^cooks to long


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Begs me to send all overcooked food to him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^^^One of us


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Knows what he's talking about

Thanks, btw!


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^makes you family


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Is appreciated by all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Homesteader


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Has a secret scope through the earth to get special secrets of homesteading.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^Crazy as a loon. Gets stoned in the morning, and drunk in the afternoon.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

gets 2 outta 3 right, not bad!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^^ Does Not Drink


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

∆∆∆ says the guy with his tongue hanging out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^^Chopped a Harley and welded it to a DEERE just to look Cool


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Wishes he could learn how to hang his tongue like Roster.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

that just looks silly, Roster, I need you to delete your post for a second, lmao!

Jk jk

 tries to borrow Harley/Deere combo as often as he can.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^^ Never had a Lady complain about his long tongue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^^ Wants to ride on Weeds Harley/Deere love machine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> that just looks silly, Roster, I need you to delete your post for a second, lmao!
> 
> Jk jk
> 
> ⬆ tries to borrow Harley/Deere combo as often as he can.


I love that Bike Mower I would cut my lawn ever day


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^ enjoys riding others


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^ enjoys life


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows i want my lawn cut fast.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^ fast is good when doing chores


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^^Enjoys a Good Lawn Mower Race Crash


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Tries to sell tickets to such events


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^^Goes to the race to see the cows


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Can't figure out why I love the cows so much


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Who doesn't love a good cow or two


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Thinks there is such a thing as "good" cows


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

That's "udder" nonsense.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2020)

^^^ udder relief


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2020)

^^always gets the last udder


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice Hair !


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

∆∆∆ shaves his head like me


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 25, 2020)

Wonders why all his socks has holes in them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^^Loves holy socks


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^chews holes in socks


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

∆∆∆ dont wear socks


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 25, 2020)

Can never find his socks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^ alienates aliens


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

∆∆∆ is an Alien


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^ probed by aliens


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

∆∆∆knows my ass hurts.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^ don't feel like the ' Lone Ranger '


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^^will laugh at anything


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^^Laughs at funerals.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^ laughs at help wanted signs


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

∆∆∆ Laugh's at Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^^ Makes fun of Ugly Dogs


----------



## yarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

^^ is quite possibly an ugly dog


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^^Is just jelous that Ladies don't scratch him behind the ears


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Could screw up a wet dream


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^has bit his on tongue way to many times


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^wife gives him a daily tongue wagging


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

∆∆∆ wishes he got the same thing.


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^^thinks a tongue wagging is good......


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^Grew up in the era of dead teenager songs.


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 25, 2020)

Took too much LDS in the 80's


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> ^^^^Loves holy socks


How you going to get  your feet in them if they didnt have holes?    hehehe


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2020)

∆∆∆ doesnt wear socks.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 26, 2020)

∆∆∆ can't afford shoes and socks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

^^^^Had a Toothbrush once


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 26, 2020)

^^^^Hippie stool it.


----------



## giggy (Sep 26, 2020)

^^^drives a old studebaker truck


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 26, 2020)

Bought an Edsel,as an investment


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Invests in everything


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

Wonders if she will ever chop a chickens head off when the time comes


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Right!   My daughter seems to think she'll be able to.   She's our previous bird owner, too, lol. 

⬆⬆⬆ Revels in the killing of chickens!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2020)

^^^^Revels in kicking ugly dogs.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Revels in watching ugly dogs get kicked.  Constantly calling me up asking when I'm going dog kicking again!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2020)

^^^Kicks dogs with style and grace. Should be in the Olympics.


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2020)

^^^calling animal control


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

^^^^Kind Hearted soul


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

So happy those kind hearted souls exist!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

Has a lot of cats that love baby Chicks Oh No..........


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

wants me to kill cats to save chicks!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2020)

∆∆∆ Tells the cat to kiss a chicken on its pecker.


Get your minds out of the gutter. Chickens don't have lips.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

know how to tell a good one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2020)

^^^^Knows a liar when she sees one!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Reads people well!


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

has their number


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

∆∆∆ must of called and her gave numbers out


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2020)

^^^Calls bingo numbers at the local VFW.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

^^^can't figure out how to play bingo....yells "Bingo" after every number is called....  Hopper finally 86ed hippie from the VFW "permanent ban."


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows Hippie better then most


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 27, 2020)

^^^^ Knows Hippie is full of [email protected]@P


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 27, 2020)

^^^^^ Now Knows you can not say [email protected]@P


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

^^^always goes around the filters


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

^^^^Feels that this being an Adult forum we should be able to cuss at each other in fun


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^knows he's to young to cuss


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^Knows Too Young is a popular name in China.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^^^wont 'buy ANYTHING made in China.......smart guy....must be an American!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^^Thinks he is Chinese and plays a joke on Hippie's toothbrush
He Chinese he play joke he put ********* on his brush


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Guests should never drink coke outta his fridge.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^^drinks cause she is lonely......lonely cause she drinks


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

drinks for no reason, just always a drinkin'.


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^when she says coke she means fine white powder


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^buys baby laxative thinking it is coke


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Buys same laxatives, just uses them correctly but ALL at the same time.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^ sells laxatives out of the back door .. close to outhouse


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

curious what I put in those laxatives I sell


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

^^^stocking up so she can give it away as Halloween candy then watches to see who shows up for the school bus in the morning. Likes to spread manure


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Trying to buy laxatives from me to put in children's school lunches, likes my plan of spreading manure...


----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2020)

^^^needs her fields fertilized


----------



## yarddog (Sep 29, 2020)

might have intended a double meaning in that statement


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2020)

^^^^Has a Devious Mind I like it.
Typical Dog


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2020)

^^^^Does it doggy style with lots of sniffin' and lickin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2020)

^^^^As always...............Takes a Dog to know a Dog


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2020)

^^^ Sayin' how many life forms can lick their own ass


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2020)

^^^can't lick his ass but likes to light his farts on fire.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2020)

^^^Should stay away from cheap beer and gas station tacos.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2020)

^^^  was given head  while pumping Ethyl, ..  leaded gasoline and all head in a beer mug that is .. jus' can't  win


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2020)

^^^a real head job


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

^^^^ Mad cause he too did not get head -on his beer


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 1, 2020)

^^^^
Doesn't like beer and never had head.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 1, 2020)

Hippie420 has some classic stoner art in the avatar.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2020)

^^^^uses one of Hippies toothbrushes


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^^Blames me for his case of periodontitis.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

∆∆∆ is periodontitis


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^^should have worn a mask


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

∆∆∆ doesn't have a mask.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^^^thinks masks are for kids


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

*^^^^Has been known to wear Many Masks indeed.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^^Looks better with a mask.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^^always wondered...."Who was that masked man?".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^^Always thought... "Boy His Teeth were White."


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

∆∆∆ Mask Man mask man,,you got presents. 
Bet ya dont know Lenny Bruce.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^^Could not take away his words


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Need to be high and watch the whole skit.
You will laugh your ass off.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^ changing the subject


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2020)

^^^^^failed English


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 3, 2020)

^^^ wears glasses


----------



## boo (Oct 3, 2020)

^^^itches his hemmroids in public, he just looks the other way...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2020)

∆∆∆ uses ointment on his ass


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2020)

^^^^^^^likes it up the o'l dirt road


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2020)

∆∆∆ dirt road is now mud.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 3, 2020)

^^^ smells finger after itching hemroids


----------



## boo (Oct 3, 2020)

^^^uses said finger as a lollypop...


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2020)

^^^^^dutch taught him to chase cars and lick his balls


----------



## boo (Oct 3, 2020)

^^^is jealous that he can't do either...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2020)

∆∆∆ wished he was double jointed because he wouldnt need a girlfriend


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 3, 2020)

^^^ so ugly, even the hand won't put out


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows my hand got bored long time ago.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Yep​


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2020)

∆∆∆ has been looking thru my window.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

^^^^Has pages from The Bible blocking my view


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 4, 2020)

^^Found Bigfoot in the woods smoking a splif...


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2020)

^^^can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

^^^^Thought he heard a tree fall in same forest


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2020)

^^^^^^once had a thought Pass through


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

^^^ Might be confused ?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)

^^^ fried some confused up with a dash of dazed yesterday .


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2020)

^^^^led zep stoner


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2020)

^^^ studied X Ray vision till he finally got to see through his 6th grade teacher's dress


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

^^^ made me laugh.....doesn't know how right he is........it was 8th grade thou......


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 5, 2020)

^^^Carried a clip board to hide his excitement.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^.   carried a Popsicle stick to hide his excitement


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 5, 2020)

^^^ sat on popsicle stick in his excitement.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

^^^^gets excited when the wind blows


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 5, 2020)

^^^^ moms name is wind.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2020)

^^^ wobbles westward while whistling Walk like a Man


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2020)

∆∆∆ doenst walk he hops.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^^Has a lot of room to talk about hopping.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2020)

∆∆∆ loves Weedhopper


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^^Loves Boy Scouts.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^ former boyscout


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2020)

∆∆∆ abused by Hippie


----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^ preferred to be abused by girl scouts .. the masculine ones


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^^ Frau Mueller 1st successful rape victim


----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^ shoots clocks that are not on time


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^biggest pet peeve is somebody who is always late


----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^ pees on pets, even goldfish


----------



## boo (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^pees on live electrical outlets...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^^Loves the tingly feeling when it 1st its the wire


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^^^likes to pop himself in the asss with a tazer while having sex


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^^Collects and saves the burnt off asss hair and stores them in his favorite Mason Jar


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^^^once properly cured he buys them back


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^^ glues them to chin


----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2020)

^^^ rubs nose in freshly burnt chin hair for tha tickle


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ is a hair or hare.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

^^^^^Has extremely long *ass* hairs...............................Hippie told me so


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2020)

^^^^bald as a q-ball


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

^^^^^Loves to do reach arounds and get the other hairs


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ to ugly for a reach around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

^^^^Had to shave his *Ass and walk backwards to get any action*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

Dup


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ licks his butt.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2020)

^^^^kisses butt


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ hurted my fewens.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

^^^^ Just Jealous that I can lick my butt and he can not, or can he


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 7, 2020)

^^^pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

^^^^Loves the taste of it


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2020)

^^^Might work better on harley-roids than a toothbrush!


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2020)

^^^will put a tooth brush in his coffin at the funeral (used)


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 8, 2020)

^^^ has never owned a toothbrush


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2020)

^^^ traded toothbrush for testicle ball washer


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 8, 2020)

^^^^^^Traded testicles for teeth


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

^^^^Brags about those rockyMt Oysters he eats for breakfast


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ is about to realize im a fking stoner.


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2020)

^^^^^^fking stoner


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

^^^^always knows when to call a spade a spade.......................


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 9, 2020)

^^^ likes cake by the ocean...... the song


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2020)

^^^^^Heard that in a song but can't remember how it goes


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2020)

^^^Gets lost on his own street.


----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2020)

^^^Gets lost in his own mind...


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

^^^has a mind of his own


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

∆∆∆ gave Hippie a reach around.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2020)

^^^Always so jealous.


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2020)

^^^^wears a strap on


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 11, 2020)

^^^ has one on his head right now


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2020)

^^^^nick name is Richard Cranium


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2020)

^^^^Claims to be the wisest in the nut house


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

∆∆∆ is the nut in nuthouse.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^^Not only a member,but also the President of said house


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

∆∆∆ is a good Prospect.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^ Always likes a good song


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^Wishes he didn't drop the soap


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^taking a shower was his favorite part of county lock up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^Taught other how to make soap on a rope


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^Cut his own rope on purpose.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^Secretly hide his razor blade in bar of soap before dropping it


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

∆∆∆ to ugly,,, so nobody cared if he dropped the soap,,on purpose.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^Still hasn't gotten over that time Bubba dropped his soap for him


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

∆∆∆ eats the soap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^What I did after my Mother tried to wash my mouth out


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

∆∆∆ she couldnt get his tongue out of the way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^Jealous of my LONGGGGGGG Tongue


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^ Gene Simmons  impersonator on the weekends


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^Tried to wear KISS shoes but couldn't Walk


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^ busta nut was his rap name


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^^^is a star on the "Masked Singer"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^ Has to wear a mask due to the Ugliness


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^ needs two masks and a bag


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

^^^^^so ugly he could scare a buzzard off a gut wagon


----------



## Carty (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^  Has to back up into a mirror as to not scare it..


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^ can't even get close to mirrors


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^Has two names that are places.








There are other Westport's, this is Westport Maine because...well...I'm from Maine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^HATES Sea Locust (Lobster)


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^^calls them sea spiders


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^Likes to smear the Butter sauce all over his body


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^always butters up the boss.....(hopper)


----------



## Patwi (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^ butters butts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^Nice Guy never any burning that way


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^Never took part in soap-bar beatdown


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^Wears lingerie


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^as a child couldn't wait for the sears catalogue to come out so he could hide in the closet and look at the women underwear section.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 13, 2020)

true story.......   ^^^^Is a peeping tom


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2020)

∆∆∆ stole my sears catalogue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

^^^^Had to read Mad Mag instead


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2020)

^^^Stuck the pages of both together.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2020)

^^^^likes to gobble the goop


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

^^^^Made a lot of creepy crawlers as a child


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2020)

^^^ never crawled as a child, just creeped


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2020)

^^^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

^^^^Once as a small child , bit his Aunts finger off and ate it .....................I sh8t you not


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2020)

^^^ followed finger eater for a week to see if there was a finger stuck in his ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

^^^^Was extremely unhappy when I got the fingers before he did.................


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2020)

^^^^Gets the finger on a daily basis.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

^^^^wishes he had a long middle finger


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

^^^^Sits back wondering who gets to drain Rosters anal glad


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

^^^^I found a volunteer...bend over and put your elbows on the desk...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2020)

^^^ drives with one finger loafing


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

∆∆∆ rides a bicycle.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

What am I?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2020)

^^^A mexican riding a bicycle.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

^^^^Watched everything you wanted to know about sex and thought it was a porno


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2020)

^^^Thinks doggy style is the only position.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry to break this up,,but my buddy just called me and has some weed he is bringing me called "Doggie Style". I shit you not. How weird.

∆∆∆ read my mind.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 16, 2020)

^^^ all about that backbone


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

∆∆∆ likes Ribs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

^^^^And Water Melon


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2020)

^^^Glasses don't make him look any smarter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

^^^^Thinks the Chicks Dig him, but he is always staring at men's a*sses*


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2020)

^^^^carying a toothbrush makes him brave....that was for Hippie....Roster always cuts in line


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

^^^^After what I just discovered  He is certainly wiser than I.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2020)

∆∆∆ wants a reach around from Hippie.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 17, 2020)

^^^Has had the reach around from hippie..... and liked it


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2020)

^^^^^Happy it is Halloween


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^happy he's still alive...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^^Knows that everyday above ground .....................Now that's a Good Day
Or riding with a Betty in a Hot Muscle Car


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^ Going as Daisy Duke for halloween


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^^^ still goes Trick or Treating......goes as an old man.....no costume necessary


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^goes trick or treating dressed like a tampon so he can get a little...


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^^bleeds from his eyes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^^Hippie believes it is better from the eyes than the other end


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^^^^doesn't know which end is up


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^Knows where to put his thumb


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 19, 2020)

^^^Knows all about the bowling ball grip.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

^^^^Just invented a whole new Kung Foo Grip


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

∆∆∆  doesn't have thumbs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

^^^^Opens beer bottles with his butt cheeks


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

∆∆∆ dont have a butt.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 20, 2020)

^^^^Has nude pics of Cannagrammy and won't share!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

I dont show and tell and ∆∆∆ does.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 20, 2020)

^^^ pressed two quail eggs up his nose .. or was it snorted up


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^upset because no one wants to talk Easter eggs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^Never found the Gold Egg as a child and still goes to Therapy this day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^Psychiatrist hung himself after first session.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^Violates HIPPA everyday and does not care


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^ violates a hippo everyday and does not care


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^ cares but does not date hippos anymore


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^girl friend is butt ugly with a bad drinking problem and a jealous old man in jail.....


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^ just ugly but butt enjoys drinks made in jail


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^Nicked named Rabbit cause he ran like hell from Bubba in the Pen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2020)

∆∆∆ other dogs wont play with him unless a steak is tied around his neck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^Learned early in life sometimes you fight the dog for it's steak
But also learn what pain is.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^ found out that sometimes you eat the steak, other times the steak eats you .. fluidity


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^ likes tube steak


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^ does the tube snake boogie when on conference calls

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^spends his time looking up Tube steak videos instead of growing weed


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^already has them bookmarked


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^^ Likes to throw himself off a perfectly good mountain top on a snowboard.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 22, 2020)

^^^needs a 1-900 psychic line to operate. Too many true guesses not to be using a crystal ball.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

^^^^Maxed all his credit cards on the 1-900 sex lines too , only costs a dime remember them well


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^nobody else could call cause roster had the line tied up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2020)

∆∆∆ hit the nail on the head


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^missed the nail and hit his thumb


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^Bleeds Green Blood


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^drinks blood


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2020)

∆∆∆ watches vampire movies


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^wishes he was the saxophone guy from the Lost Boys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^Last thing he remembers before being throw from the railroad bridge


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^has a selective memory


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^Knew they called the dog the enforcer at one time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^And he is still jealous that I sent flowers to Cannagrammy and not him


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^double poster


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^uses both hands


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^Understood much better once he snuck up on me in the shower


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^has never seen a bulge in his pants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^^ never could clean his privates with his long tongue


----------



## Patwi (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^ found Father Time popping spit on the park bench, so he joined him ..


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^needs to stop by more often


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^waiting on the corner with his leg out


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2020)

∆∆∆ must live close to Hippie.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

giggy said:


> ^^^nobody else could call cause roster had the line tied up.


Best Line Ever_ I LOVE IT..............
 Welcome Back Giggy we missed you Congrats on the new appointment .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> ∆∆∆ must live close to Hippie.


^^^^Lives next door to toothbrush factory and test facility


----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2020)

^^^ double dips everynow and again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

^^^^Never had the pleasure of going in twice


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2020)

∆∆∆ that's what your girlfriend said.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

^^^^does not know what a woman feels like only the soft bristles of a toothbrush


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 25, 2020)

^^^ doesn't know what a lady feels like that isn't a polyrubber / plastic. But boy does she say O.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

^^^^ Always begs for my used polyrubber / plastic playtoys after I have had my way with them.  Rover took over.
Oooooooooaaaaa...............................................


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2020)

^^^^tried to return his plastic doll after breaking up with her/it


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2020)

^^^Makes assumptions about Roster's sexual preferences.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2020)

∆∆∆ already took advantage of Roster. Thats why Rosters tongue hangs out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

^^^^Never learned as a child Not to Poke The Strange Dog
Grrrrrr...............................................I mean look at that tongue you will get licked silly


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2020)

^^^^^licks frozen poles just for fun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

^^^^Finally figured  out why my tongue is so Long


----------



## giggy (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^tried to walk away while tougne was stuck to frozen pole, at least it was a strippers pole.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^^Buys ten doallar Beers to watch ole Roster strip .................................


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2020)

∆∆∆ needs tongue stuck on pole where he cant talk.


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^^talks in circles


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^Walks in circles.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2020)

∆∆∆ slides around on his butt to get rid of worms.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^^ Follows hippie around like a blood hound , nose against the ground where hippie's butt left a trail....................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^ taught the dog everything it knows.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^^Wishes he could do that in public instead of only a barn....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^^ has no shame. Does it in public.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^^Was amazed at how many people actually watched , but acted like they saw nothing


----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^ more into performance art of hanging tape measure out of pants zipper while going into public restrooms .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

^^^always trying to turn everything in to a dinkey measuring contest


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2020)

^^^hopper said you needed a magnifying glass


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

^^^^ Accidentally cut it off with that extremely sharp axe......................


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^ opened up a penis repair business for just such occasions


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^^ Proud to say my best customer, how is it hanging?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^ no refunds right ? .. no .. hanging left


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^^ I did warn you, good thing I had you sign the waver , only use the waver with the Jumbo deluxe models


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^ my magic mirror doesn't tell me jumbo deluxe .. hummm


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2020)

∆∆∆ all are a bunch of sick bastards.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^^ Our Leader LOL,Pute told me to make you feel inportant
or was that impotant


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows im impotent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^^ I blame you for reanimating roster


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 31, 2020)

^^^^ needs to accept responsibility


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2020)

^^^^blames me for these shenanigans


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 31, 2020)

^^^ is blaming blank spaces. Do you see dead people?


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2020)

^^^^I see you


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 31, 2020)

^^^ Thinks he's Tupac


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2020)

^^^takes all the credit


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

∆∆∆ has more weed them me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^^


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

∆∆∆ is a cry baby


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^^town crier


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^^ Thinks very highly of himself, I was talking about Tupac
Fixed it LOL


----------



## giggy (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^thinks he's a clown.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^^ get the back-hoe ready we need a trip to Uncles farm


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^^^^Goes to uncles farm to get back his ho..... (spoiler: it's a pig)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^^^All around nice guy, (gal) ? Always willing to help out even if wrong


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

∆∆∆ face needs work


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^^^Shaved my asz already learning to work backwards


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^ has had a hard time racing his asz backwards esp on Mondays


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2020)

^^^wabbits hate mondays


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 2, 2020)

^^^ loves Wednesday


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Tish  ( Morticia *Addams)*


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

∆∆∆ was morticias dog.


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^in love with morticia (who wasn't)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^^ Doesn't know he is really *Rhonda Shear*


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^^stickler for details


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^not your average stickler , more anal


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^^^nerve ending


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^spasmatic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^^Dork


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^^Stork


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

Fried Chicken


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^ brain is extra crispy


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^been high since the fifth grade


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^^never got to the 5th grade


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^^Thought going to Special Class was special


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2020)

^^^ knew the fun was on the short bus


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2020)

^^^sat in the back huffing glue...


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 4, 2020)

^^^^ learned it from watching you


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2020)

∆∆∆ what,,huh,,where am i?


----------



## giggy (Nov 4, 2020)

^^^ain't a got no sense anyway


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2020)

^^^^^blew His nose and lost his marbles


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

^^^^Has a magic 8 Ball and the winner it predicted was Wrong.


----------



## giggy (Nov 5, 2020)

not tall enough to read the 8 ball


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2020)

^^^^^^bald as a Q ball


----------



## giggy (Nov 5, 2020)

miss judged that one just a little bit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

^^^^Goes through a case of "Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific" in  a week, sometimes more


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2020)

∆∆∆ wants to give Giggy a reach around while smelling his hair.


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2020)

^^^^puts things in my mind I don't want to see.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2020)

∆∆∆ stop lying,,Hippie gave you one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

^^^^ Truth finally comes out ..........Someone is Jelous


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 5, 2020)

^^^immediately starts growing hair out.


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2020)

^^^^shaves down there


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 6, 2020)

^^^doesn't realize that if you trim the hedges, the tree looks bigger


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2020)

^^^^^^wife talks about his shortcomings behind his back


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 6, 2020)

^^^^measures his like a cat's tail (from the azzhole up).


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows how to measure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2020)

^^^Still comes up short.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2020)

∆∆∆ shhhhh


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

^^^shhhh....the heil with that I'm telling everybody.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2020)

^^^Doesn't realize everyone already knows.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 7, 2020)

^^^^Was the last to know, but first to smell it


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

^^^^^skunk smells his own cheese first


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^smelt it and dealt it


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ scared the smell out of them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^^Never had a fart gun as a kid


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^owned all the fart guns


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^^Just Jelous cause I never let Giggy have a pull of the trig


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^stingy little dawg


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^^^Silly clown


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^^needs a dental


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^^dentist thought his mouth was the fart gun


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ dont like dentist.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^^ doesn't know I'm more of a receptionist type of guy


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ wants to give Hippie a reach around with a stapler.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^^Tried to use a pencil eraser but Hippies Butt ate it


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 8, 2020)

^^^^has a tampon behind his ear.... and is blonde


----------



## giggy (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^thinks blondes have more fun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^^Has been a Ginger all his life, yep even downstairs


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^^^Caught wanking off while peeping in Giggy's bathroom window.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^^ Jealous that giggy lets Roster watch him showering and not him......


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^^walks on the wild side


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^wanks it to Marky Mark


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^needs to pull his pants up


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^ has never seen my hairy butt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

^^^^ doesn't know who the Sugar Plum Fairy is, I bet


----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2020)

^^^thinks he's the tooth fairy, he ain't but does wear a tutu.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

^^^^ Keeps stealing my Tutu and sleeps with it under his pillow (dirty worn I might add)


----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2020)

^^^steals it back to put under hoppers pillow cause that's his love.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows Roster loves Hopper.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

^^^^^gets his instructions from a monkey with a note in his mouth!!!


----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2020)

^^^been pulling the monkey's tail


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

^^^silly rabbit.....can't tell a monkey from a tiger


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^Has had sex with both.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^likes to pretend he is a tractor driving woman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> ^^^^likes to pretend he is a tractor driving woman


This explains a lot


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^^^doesn't have a clue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^Had a clue once , then learned the butler did it with a candle stick in the parlor
Poor mr Custard.


----------



## boo (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^enjoys his painful rectal itch...


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^^makes more since than Roster


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2020)

∆∆∆ your all crazy bastards


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^rough group


----------



## boo (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^rectally opposed group...


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^leader of the pack


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^leader of the slack


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^is the slacker at work


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^the boss


----------



## boo (Nov 19, 2020)

^^^is his bosses daddy...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2020)

∆∆∆ says Pute is his daddy


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2020)

^^^^^^doesn't know who his daddy is


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2020)

^^^^Could have been his daddy, but a stray dog beat him over the fence.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2020)

^^^^ Doesn't know whos son he speaks of


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 19, 2020)

^^^^Im your daddy


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2020)

^^^^^not mine I had a vasectomy


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 19, 2020)

^^^for sure not my daddy


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2020)

deadbeat daddy


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^got lost looking for light...


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^likes to light people up


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2020)

∆∆∆ can unlighten thier ass with a button.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^^light in the britches


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^^Knows Hopper for sure!


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^^^^^knows to much for his own good


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^^plays stupid


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2020)

∆∆∆ had to look the word stupid up.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^looks in mirror for definition


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^^Knows the right way to burn an admin!


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^^^all in fun


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 22, 2020)

^^^he knows whats up


----------



## Carty (Nov 22, 2020)

^^^^ known as Bad Chad in the bicycle world..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

Chad hurted my feelings.
Taking my toys home and i aint playen no more.
You guys are too funny,,crazy bastards.


----------



## giggy (Nov 22, 2020)

^^^would know first hand


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

^^^^^needs a helping hand


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 23, 2020)

^^^Might need two.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

^^^^two fisted drinker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)

Hugs


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 23, 2020)

^^^or drugs


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2020)

∆∆∆ pass the joint


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

Bogart


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2020)

Humphrey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

^^^^Seems Confuse these days, must be good weed


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2020)

^^^disguised himself as a turkey and now running for his life


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

^^^^Here comes Trouble Axe most likely has a dull blade


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2020)

^^^^^stop the axe......tom the turkey just got pardoned.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 24, 2020)

^^^^Didn't know the turkey execution was yesterday


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2020)

^^^ a real gobbler


----------



## giggy (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^chasing turkeys


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^is a turkey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^ Real Cob Gobbler indeed


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^Has been know to Suck 4 golf balls through a 100ft straw not using his hands, numerous times


----------



## Patwi (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^ rolls with toes and seals with the jam


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^prefers the cheese


----------



## Patwi (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^ milks only male cows for his cheese makin'


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^^^that is called smegma...enjoy your cheese....

You have had to spend time on the farm to know that one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2020)

∆∆∆ stump broke all his horses


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

^^^^Knows Smegma all too well


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

^^^Father use to spray pee on him if caught sleeping in his dog beddings,


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)

^^^father held him down and pissed in his eye to show him who's boss


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

^^^Sounds like he had the same father, but ........... the head in the vice was far worse by the looks of things


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 26, 2020)

^^^thankful he survived, funny dude


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> ∆∆∆ stump broke all his horses


Is that where you get up on a stump behind the horse, unzip fly and mount?
Look I found the stump he used


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Nov 26, 2020)

^^^must be the horse cause he found the stump on his own


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2020)

^^^^nick name is shorty


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2020)

^^^nick name ol gray goat


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2020)

^^^^only his hair dresser knows for sure


----------



## Patwi (Nov 27, 2020)

^^^ speakin' of dresser, someone's goin' down town


.


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 1, 2020)

Consistently loses the leap frog contests with unicorns


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2020)

^^^^able to leap tall buildings with a single bound


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^stays to busy to visit friends


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^Can only accept visitors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^^ Secretly has no friends


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

∆∆∆ licks his crotch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^^Always asking to smell my breath


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

∆∆∆ im not getting close to your ass because that's what your talking out of.
Just messen with ya bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> ∆∆∆ im not getting close to your ass because that's what your talking out of.
> Just messen with ya bro.


That's because they shaved my ass and made me walked backwards remember


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

All in Good Fun , I dont want you looking for me too
I heard about you   BadAsss
I moved once already because of it LOL


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^^likes them ruff


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^^ coolwhip25   Likes to be whipped beaten and eaten


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^1 sick puppy, better watch hopper he likes to stick bottle rockets in dogs back sides.


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)

i guess i better watch that as we have a member by that name.


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^^did it again.......


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^just got caught singing Brittany spears in the shower


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2020)

^^^I was singing, word is Chad plays with Willie the one eyed wonder worm.....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^a skin flute man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^^ Knows The Giggity  Man


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^wants to be the giggity man, cause he's a little quagmire.


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 3, 2020)

Has luck so bad could reach in a barrel of boobies and grabs a wiener


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^Once taught a man to fish


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^^^That wasn't a fishing pole


----------



## Patwi (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^   pole vault winner in special games


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^runner-up


----------



## Patwi (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^ never saw the light change


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^^^^^pulls up to a STOP SIGN and waits for the LIGHT to change......


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2020)

Is a wizard and makes the light change.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^^Is stuck up in Yankee land feeling pretty lonely.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2020)

∆∆∆ wont come over and give me kisses.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^got caught singing i touch myself in the shower


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^watches Hopper in the shower washing his privates


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^^^^1sickpuppy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2020)

∆∆∆ knows Roster pretty good id say.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^^Forgotz UGLY too


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^^^ likes rotund women


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^^ Has no clue what he has been missing
skinny women Bah..........


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^Prefers to drink from puddles


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^puddle jumper


----------



## Patwi (Dec 4, 2020)

^^^^ jenny the mule jumper


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^Patwi the mule humper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^THE MULE


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^^likes donkey shows


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^Still amazed at the girth


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^was told size doesn't matter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^ could learn a lot from John and Lorena Bobbitt


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^watches the John bobbitt porn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^ Jealous because the doctors could re-attached my manhood


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^improvements in nano technology have been amazing, lucky for you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^ wonders how he knew about my nano bots


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^ is watched while in the shower, porky's style


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

^^^^ Is still afraid to drop the soap in front of @WeedHopper


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^uses soap to wash off the shame of uncle ricks cabin deep in da woods..


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^knows roster to well


----------



## Patwi (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^ one is the loneliest number


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^^Hops into the room Wham Bam Thankee Ma'me and hops away again


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^George Michael fan


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^^ WHAMS IT To make it Bigger


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 6, 2020)

^^likes em thick like a pickle


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^^^changing directions


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2020)

^^^about faced, and fell down


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

^^^^ Cadence 

I KNOW A GIRL FROM A MISSIPPI TOWN
SHE SAID THE MARINE CORPS WAS GETTING HER DOWN
SHE SAID IT WAS EITHER ME OR THE CORPS
WELL I GUESS I WON’T BE GOING BACK TO MISSIPPI NO MORE.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2020)

^^^^^can't take a hint


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 7, 2020)

^^^gave him to much credit


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 7, 2020)

^^^ always asking for credit at the burger stand.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^Would gladly pay you Wednesday for a hamburger today.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^^watches to many cartoons form the 60's


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^^takes one to know one


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^^clone


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^^likes Star Wars too


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2020)

∆∆∆ likes Fat Aliens


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^^ Secretly Married to Olive Oil


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> ∆∆∆ likes Fat Aliens


Likes to dress as Capt Kirk and dreams of Green Alien sex.......while cooing


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^^still on a five year mission decades later


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^lost in space


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^^^^danger danger danger Will Robinson


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2020)

^^^lost his cherry to his older brother...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2020)

∆∆∆ has a younger brother


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 9, 2020)

Land of the giants


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2020)

^^^^^^can smell the blood of a Englishman


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2020)

^^^chopped down the bean stalk


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 10, 2020)

^^^helped him chop it


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2020)

^^^supplied the ax


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2020)

^^^^^supervised


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 10, 2020)

^^^^^ Sat in the car


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2020)

Get away driver ∆∆∆


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2020)

^^^^^lost his licence now he doesn't drive


----------



## czar712 (Dec 11, 2020)

EVERYBODY told him not to do it but he did it anyway.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 11, 2020)

^^^^^instigator


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2020)

^^^procrastinator


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 11, 2020)

^^^^master


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2020)

^^^baiter...


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 11, 2020)

^^^likes the smell of fish


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2020)

∆∆∆ girlfriends needed a bath


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 12, 2020)

^^^my best customer of the girlfriends


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2020)

They were cheap,,i couldnt help myself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)

^^^^ Has to learn his limitations


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2020)

^^^likes to watch dogs do it


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 12, 2020)

^^^^likes to do it like dogs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)

^^^^ does not know what he h
as been missing Chicks dig it too.


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2020)

^^^^^switch hitter


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 13, 2020)

Dropped the soap on purpose in jail after hitting his lady


----------



## czar712 (Dec 13, 2020)

This the season to be jolly fa la la la la la la la


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 13, 2020)

^^^had too much egg nog


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2020)

^^^^the grench who stole Christmas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

^^^^ Poor sled dog pulling the Grinches sled


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2020)

^^^^^hates Christmas cause he has to buy gifts for somebody besides himself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

^^^^ Is My Secret Santa Baby


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

∆∆∆ Santa aint giving him shit.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 16, 2020)

^^^^asked Santa for a bag of shit, the steamy type.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

∆∆∆ got my steamy bag of shit.


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2020)

^^^^talks a lot of shit.....don't call him on it though.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

^^^^Found that out the hard way,


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 16, 2020)

^^^Likes it easy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

∆∆∆ better not bend over in front of Hippie.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 17, 2020)

^^^^already made that mistake once



twice




three times







ok, he doesn't consider it a mistake. He enjoys it


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

∆∆∆ is jealous 
Not to worry im sending Hippie your way


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^ wanna be pimp


----------



## Patwi (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^ wanna be pumped


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^^just got humped


by a camel


----------



## Patwi (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^ humped tha judge


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^^ humped by the judge


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^^ The Judge


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 21, 2020)

^^dreams of judge Judy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2020)

Is a disgusting bastard 
Judge Judy,,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

^^^^ Dreams of Judge Wapner plum fairy's in his head


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2020)

^^^^Whacks off to nude pics of Bea Arthur.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

^^^^Loves to roll in my sloppy seconds
I would have picked Betty White


----------



## Patwi (Dec 22, 2020)

^^^ really prefers Phillis Diller


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

^^^^bunch of REALLY hard up O'l Fatrs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

patwi said:


> ^^^ really prefers Phillis Diller


Is my Mother, can not you see the family resemblance?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> ^^^^bunch of REALLY hard up O'l Fatrs


^^^Been a while


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 22, 2020)

^^^^said his right hand


----------



## Patwi (Dec 22, 2020)

^^^ ambidextrous with unending smiles


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 22, 2020)

^^^^^all thumbs


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2020)

∆∆∆ is a chimpanzee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

^^^^Has been know to throw s h i t (feces) at lil kids in the Monkey House


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

^^^^takes instructions from a monkey with a note in his mouth


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

^^^^Loves kissing Dogs on the lips


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 23, 2020)

^^^^is a dog with lips


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

^^^^Smarter then he seems


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^wishing he had a master that didn't beat him for chitting on the floor


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

∆∆∆ wants to be his master.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^^Has only one Master


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^^^^masterbater


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^^Has been known to think with the little head


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^^follows his nose


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^^Knows The nose always Knowsl


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^Doesn't know that Bo knows


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^^Bo zo don't knowz Jack though
Not directed at you buddy,


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^ has clown fantasies while cross dressing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^^wakes up with sticky panties dreaming about dogs who talk


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2020)

Knows all about wearing panties.∆∆∆


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^lost his virginity to his sister...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^^And him to his brother
sorry Boo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^^Orders panties by the gross, wears them after weeks of no showers
Sells them on Epanty for a cool hundo each pair.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^^Is peanut butter broke.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^so broke his wallet has cobwebs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

^^^^ Is so Broke he goes to KFC and lick other peoples fingers


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Lick other dogs butts ∆∆∆


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

^^^smells his breath afterwards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

^^^^ Chases Butt smellers for Roster


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^^pees on fire hydrants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^^ Always knows who's pee it is


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^Changes avatars more than his underwear.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^^ Turns underwear inside out after 2 weeks and good to go again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Wears Military brown green undies to hide all the crap stains


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Has been know to wear underwear Property of the county jail


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Washed many a pair in the clean steel can


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^^ has been known to be property of the county jail.... well at least the property of the squirrel master


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^has his own personal cell at county


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^^ Was considered a Low Risk poisoner until the Guard saw his Wand


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^^cell mates name is Buba.....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 29, 2020)

^^^^when he saw how big it was


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2020)

∆∆∆ pickle pecker piper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

^^^^Picked a Peck of peckers


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2020)

^^^^lost his pickled pepper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

^^^^Ate the Hairy toe


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2020)

sick little mutha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)

^^^^What I call my little head
Sweet Lil Mother


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 31, 2020)

^^^needs to change his underwear as often as he changes his avatar, but he doesn't.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)

^^^^Is so sure his shiit dont stink so stopped wearing underwear altogether.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2020)

^^^^wears depends instead of underwear.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)

^^^^Taught me to always buy the extra absorbent ones
Had to burn my eyes after seeing his depends worn for a week


----------



## Jakefish (Jan 1, 2021)

^^^^ runs like a girl & sits down to pee....


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2021)

^^^^^pees into the wind


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

^^^^Pulls the mask off the ole roster cogs


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)

∆∆∆ is a fking nut....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

^^^^LOVES Macadamia Nuts


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 1, 2021)

^^^loves all the nuts he can get his hands on


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2021)

^^^jolly fellow


----------



## giggy (Jan 2, 2021)

^^^laughing too


----------



## Patwi (Jan 2, 2021)

^^^ dances madly backwards


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 2, 2021)

^^^dances madly backwards into a plunger.... for fun


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2021)

Sticks plunger on forehead


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2021)

^^^sticks plunger on bald head and sings into toilet brush while chasing grand kids around the house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

^^^^Shared pictures of his 3 way


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2021)

^^^ instructor of plunger etiquette


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2021)

^^^^still uses an Out House cause he couldn't figure out how to use a plunger.


----------



## Jakefish (Jan 3, 2021)

^^^ had his last 3 sexual experiences in an out outhouse threw the peep hole.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

^^^^Put his unit in the wrong hole and instead of Glory it was Gory
The rat was pissed too


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2021)

^^^put his pecker in the same hole and fell in....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

^^^^Welcomed me on the other side and handed me a bong


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2021)

Wasnt a bong he handed you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

^^^^^Never understood every time it was shower day, why there was a Congo line of 10 Naked men ,all holding bars of soap behind with Big Smiles


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 5, 2021)

^^^Forget what Gloria Estafon said, the rhythm is never going to get you


----------



## Carty (Jan 6, 2021)

^^^ Steals bicycle seats of chained up bikes all over the city..  sniifffffffff.  aahhhhh.  lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Likes setting on the seats first.∆∆∆


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 6, 2021)

^^first time he was in the news paper


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

^^^got his 15 minutes of fame


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2021)

^^^^famous for having the most pictures on the FBI's most wanted list


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 17, 2021)

^^^^famous for having the most pictures from inside his local tanning salon (hidden camera)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Likes setting on the seats first.∆∆∆


Sat on a few hundred seats today


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

Brown Spots on Wall
           by
  Who Flung Poo


----------



## Patwi (Jan 17, 2021)

^^^ 0wns Bob's Brown Spot Removal Service


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2021)

^^^top salesman.....trust him.......


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 18, 2021)

^^^top inspector ...... Trust Rooster........


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

Rooster Cogburn was a one-eyed ________.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

“It’ll be the biggest mistake you ever made, you Texas brush-popper.”


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

^^^^drinks out of a muddy boot print


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2021)

Created the muddy boot print.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

Turned it Bloody  Dam You Hopper


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

Bloody Monday


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

^^^^^holding the biggest fish he has ever caught


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

Use to finger fish until a shark took his thumb


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 18, 2021)

^^^loves to smell his own finger


----------



## Patwi (Jan 18, 2021)

^^^ owned a taint shaving bidness for 30 days up till he got outta tha hole..


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^^^ #1 client


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^^Not only a Client But he is the President too


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^^I would like to sell that man a carsucker born every minute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^^Something PT Barnum would have said


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^something I thought when I saw you....."A FOOL AND HIS MONEY WILL SOON BE DEPARTED......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^^ Has always preferred the term Jester as opposed to being called the Fool


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^^^fool that lives on the hill


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^ one eyed man in the land of the blind


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^^blind out of one eye and can't see out of the other.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 20, 2021)

Da Fool that lives on the hill, will defend the hill, no matter the cost,  he will never surrender.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 20, 2021)

^^^ collects rocks that he has enjoyed kicking down the road


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

^^^^Wishes he had hands so he too could toss rocks


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 20, 2021)

^^^^ wishing he didn't have that lower rib so he could........


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2021)

∆∆∆ tried to lick his balls when he was young and couldnt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Chad.Westport said:


> ^^^^ wishing he didn't have that lower rib so he could........


^^^^even without that rib he knows lil stub still wont reach


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> ∆∆∆ tried to lick his balls when he was young and couldnt.


^^^^JEALOUS


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

^^^^^Had 1st sex at 13 did not have a clue


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2021)

^^^speaks out of turn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

This


----------



## Patwi (Jan 20, 2021)

/,


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2021)

^^^^don't know what patwi said but I agree


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 20, 2021)

^^^^^ he would too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^^Gets picked on for not being a Bad Boy LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^^^^picks his nose in public ..... Thinks it makes him a bad boy


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^Pics his ass in public. Thinks he's got worms.......


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^grabs the worms to go fishing


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^^worm bait


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^^Has not yet mastered the art of  
*Vermiculture*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2021)

∆∆∆ has mastered the art of being full of shit.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^^when the oldes't guy in the room speaks you listen


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2021)

∆∆∆ im listening to you right now


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^^ I posted and left....you are it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2021)

∆∆∆ bastage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

Go check your PM


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2021)

∆∆∆ no you can't spend the night.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^sorry just back from dinner.....you o'l fart.  If not why are you there.  Again, having to much fun.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 22, 2021)

^^^Wiggling his Worm makes him a MasterBaiter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

^^^^Mesmerized  by his wiggly worm again, grabs for a feel.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2021)

^^^^wrong thread......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

^^^^^ Not again


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2021)

^^^always the culprit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

^^^^Wanting to burn and protest always a dream of his


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

∆∆∆ the kid that was always in trouble because he was a pain in the ass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

^^^^ Has always been it's his ball and he will take it and go home if he wants


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2021)

^^^^bench warmer


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

∆∆∆  smells AOCs bicycle seat.


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2021)

^^^never learned how to ride a bike


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

∆∆∆ cause you stole it to smell the seat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

^^^^Has not learned she prefers the name Sandy now


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^ told everyone not to call him Shirley


----------



## mean4green (Jan 24, 2021)

Shirley certainly thinks Sandy is El Loco Puta


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2021)

∆∆∆ sucks at Spanish


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^sux at english understands spanish real good


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2021)

∆∆∆ knows canadian A.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^^planning for the future.....taking Chineese lessons


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2021)

∆∆∆ is teaching me.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^ young grasshopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^^Eats a pellet makes a pellet


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2021)

∆∆∆ is a pellet head.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^call em as he sees em


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)

Yep once a spade always a spade sure is one way or the highway


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^ fails at being philosophical


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^never thinks ahead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^Has a new whipping Boy


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^likes being a whipping boy too


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 25, 2021)

^^^^ the one in the leather mask and gag ball


----------



## mean4green (Jan 25, 2021)

^^^ wants Master to go  "Medieval" on him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Wants Master to use the unholy other balls on his face


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2021)

^^^^just did a face plant


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 25, 2021)

^^^^^landed in his arse crack, liked it


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 29, 2021)

Got a nose hanger from it


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2021)

^^^ refuses nose blowing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)

^^^Knows what is blk, green and Red and hangs from a tree


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 29, 2021)

^^^^^ grannies nickers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

∆∆∆ wears grannies nickers


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 30, 2021)

∆∆∆ Does not protect you from Hippies toothbrush.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

^^^^Knows the truth about the Hippie Virus Poor Bastard


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 30, 2021)

^^^^^patient zero


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2021)

^^^hasn't the time for trivial stuff like this....


----------



## Patwi (Jan 30, 2021)

^^^ knows its alright


----------



## mean4green (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^does'nt know right from wrong


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^^ or wrong from right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2021)

∆∆∆ is ambidextrous


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^^Pleasures himself with either foot .


----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^uses toe cheese on his tacos


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^ Has eaten a yeast Taco more than once


----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^enjoys dingle berry pie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^^Taught me how to eat Dingle Berry the correct way


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^ dingleberry or monkberry it's all the same ..


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

^^^^picks peanuts out of his shit


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2021)

^^^ Buys at retail price picked peanuts with flavouring


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

^^^^^likes to pee into a stiff wind


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2021)

^^^ never saw a stiff wind he didn't like


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

^^^^especially when I watch patwi try and pee straight into it


----------



## Chad.Westport (Feb 2, 2021)

^^^^ coined the term "golden tsunami"


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

****Pays for a golden shower


----------



## Chad.Westport (Feb 2, 2021)

^^^has an R. Kelly shrine at home


----------



## mean4green (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^ never leaves home without it


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2021)

∆∆∆ took Hippies toothbrush.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^^^ A Wee bit Jealous someone beat him to it


----------



## Chad.Westport (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^ likes getting beat by Hippies toothbrush


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^^^uses hippies toothbrush..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^^^ Vomits and Retches at the thought


----------



## mean4green (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^of what orfice was hippie's toothbrush used in.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^ learned to use sphincter muscle in use of toothbrush


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^^^uses MG's home made tooth paste.....


----------



## Patwi (Feb 3, 2021)

^^^ taste tester for MG's gooey paste


----------



## mean4green (Feb 4, 2021)

^^^ Patwi gets busy as the Fluffer, while MG kicks back as the Puffer


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2021)

∆∆∆ poops toothpaste pellets


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

^^^^^Likes talking on the phone while taking a dump.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

^^^^Even in Group Therapy he won't talk about how he knows this.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

^^^^spills his guts here all the time....telephone, telegraph....tell Roster


----------



## Patwi (Feb 9, 2021)

^^^ mesmerized by his own bellybutton


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

^^^^picks and saves the lint in his belly button


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

^^^^ Has a one gallon jar of toe nail clippings stored in his weed safe to ward off evil clowns


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2021)

∆∆∆ has more Avatars then Sybil


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^^Was the guy who collected the hog blood


----------



## mean4green (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^Was the actual guy who stuck his dipstick in the hog to collect the blood he gave to Weedhopper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^^Dam it Fester spilled the 1st bucket and had to do it again


----------



## Chad.Westport (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^^drinks blood..... Not a Lost Boy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^^Knows not what he speaks LOL where ya been?


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^ Spews Sharts if he LOL after eating beans.


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^just let an electric fart go


----------



## Patwi (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^ only takes electric prunes


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^Farts in Walt's Volcano bag and giggles like a school girl.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^ enjoys giggles only when it tickles


----------



## Chad.Westport (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^^^ Enjoys tickles from giggles the clown


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^^Just made the Clowns list .................................Be afraid .....


----------



## Patwi (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^ frowns only when clowns pound the butt mounds


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

∆∆∆ has sex 10 times a minute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^^^Has to struggle to climax only once , Needs carrots


----------



## mean4green (Feb 12, 2021)

^^^ Clown Noses consume too much Coke.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 12, 2021)

^^^has been wearing a clown nose for years


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

^^^^Is One sick Puppy......................................Everybody loves him


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

^^^^is one ugly dog when he takes his face diaper off


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

^^^^ He is my huckleberry and loves me in no make up


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

∆∆∆ wants to spoon with Pute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

^^^^Knows deep down we Love him too Even if he is a bad guy


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2021)

^^^premature detonator


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^Got a wet fuse.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^ wraps pecker up with ice just 'cos


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^^substituted it with dry ice this time


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^ prefers salt mixed in KY jelly


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

∆∆∆ eats the Jelly.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^ buys Chinese counterfeit salted KY at dollar store


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

∆∆∆ seen me buy them


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^ seen more than can ever tell


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^flunked out of "Show and Tell" in the first grade


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

∆∆∆ girls said he had cuddies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^^ Was the only Kindergartener to have had gonorrhea  twice


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^^^always bought his Love Gloves at the truck stop


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^^^A fellow sleeper cab orphan


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

∆∆∆ gonna get his butt kicked if i have to keep using the delete button.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

^^^^The power has gone to his head, glad he does not have a Nuclear Launch Key


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

∆∆∆ Gonna get his ass blowed up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)

^^^touchie, touchie


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2021)

∆∆∆ feely feely


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 14, 2021)

^^^feels for the wrong things


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

^^^^Likes it a lot


----------



## Patwi (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^ speaks of liking it in a back lot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^^whipping boi


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

∆∆∆ soap dropper.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^ noodle flapper


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

∆∆∆ sales noodles


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^^Makes jailhouse tacos with the noodles


----------



## Patwi (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^ prefers longer and thicker burritos


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^^Knows better than siding with the enemy


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^^Likes rainbow colored horse peckers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^^Just jealous, he saw the size of it and asked for one more look .


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^Wants me to beg to see it. Tease.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2021)

I had hand surgery a doc gave me this exercise rehabilitation training device.
Works Great


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

Sick bastards.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

^^^^Has icicles hanging from his testicles    (Hope you are staying warm.)


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2021)

^^^^cold hearted


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

^^^^Young grasshopper has learned well LOL
Hope Hops has heat by now , I see one good thing from this
The amount of Carbon footprints out of Texas has been greatly reduced past 2 days


----------



## Patwi (Feb 16, 2021)

^^^ chases little grasshoppers at the park


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2021)

^^^^likes to hang out at the park Eyeing Little Girls With Bad Intent....wants to sell them some weed....dirty old men....get yer mind out of the gutter....


----------



## Patwi (Feb 16, 2021)

^^^ went downtown with a frown and found the one and only Billy Shears.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

^^^^^Knows who Billy Shears Is


----------



## giggy (Feb 18, 2021)

^^^you big dummy,  paul not dead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

^^^^Will the real Paul Please stand up


----------



## Patwi (Feb 18, 2021)

^^^ I Am John and you are not


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

^^^where's Ringo


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

^^^^living in the past


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

^^^^Wakes up only to see it was all in a dream


----------



## Patwi (Feb 19, 2021)

^^^ wonders whats all the buzz about waking up .


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

^^^^had to much to dream last night


----------



## Patwi (Feb 19, 2021)

^^^ dreamed of Billie Jo, Bobbie Jo, and Betty Jo while waitin' on the train


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2021)

∆∆∆ never woke up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> ^^^ wonders whats all the buzz about waking up .


Folgers in your cup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Anyone hear from Boo?


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2021)

^^^wishes boo would quit lurking ..... Wonders what mischievous deeds he is up to.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> ^^^ wonders whats all the buzz about waking up .


Accidentally sat on the venerator and it went on


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2021)

^^^^^hard act to follow


----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)

^^^ saw Mr Potato's head once


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2021)

^^^^won't see it anymore


----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)

^^^ only after eating green eggs and ham


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2021)

^^^^wonders who is next


----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)

^^^ saw a wocal in the snow once, and found out any woke local will do


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2021)

^^^ seen to many wocal's for his own good.  Think his wife is gran puba of wocal kingdom


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 3, 2021)

^^^^^^ His wife is an Ewok 

I've missed this thread, but no, not you, all of you.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2021)

^^^what did you call me LITTLE BOY


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2021)

^^^Came from the era of car and dead teenager music. Surfing, too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

∆∆∆ is a zombie.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 4, 2021)

^^^^^ wonders why the zombies walk by him


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

^^^^needs a breath mint


----------



## Patwi (Mar 4, 2021)

^^^ doubles his pleasure


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

^^^^believes in self gradafucation


----------



## Patwi (Mar 4, 2021)

^^^ born to wallow


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^^ born to swallow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^^ His Motto " Good to the last Spurt "


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^ fires blanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^^Doc has him on bland diet again


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^eats humble pie for breakfast


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^^EATS any and all Pies he gets his thumb in


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^^ has 2 broken thumbs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^^They took his Thumbs


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2021)

∆∆∆ thats cause they got stuck in your butt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^^Was not surprised when he found Yoopers Thumbs LOL
Yep he ate them............


----------



## Patwi (Mar 5, 2021)

^^^ just like Mikey, he'll eat anything


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

^^^^Hey look he likes it, and he never eats thumbs


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 6, 2021)

^^^^^ Thumb ya'll sick mofos.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 6, 2021)

^^^ enjoys the perverted side of science


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

^^^^Never wants to see Roster's perverted side


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)

^^^^Roster is totally  Perverted no side to it....could you imagine if we really turned him loose in here....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2021)

Like i said before, Roster is the kid your parents told you to avoid.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^^ Rooster's best bud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^^I have a new Bud LOL


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^his mom had to pay the neighborhood kids to play with him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^His Mom had to dress him in girls clothing just to be sure Clergy did not molest him all the time,


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^^shops at Target because he is allowed to use the woman's barhroom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^^Just jealous he does not have access to the true photos of the women of walmart.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^^needs to practice social distancing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^^Has found that by wearing a mask, little boys are no longer afraid of him.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^can't win at verbal volleyball


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^Nor Nuclear War or horseshoes , close does not count.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^^^needs to get a job....I have shit to do


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^^Get me out of my chair and I will gladly help

^^^^^BEST MOD EVER


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2021)

Both of you are fking potheads.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^^ Join the crowd.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^^thinks two is a crowd


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^^ Don't bogart that joint.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^Thinks a crowd is more than two bears raiding his garbage.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^^crowds in line


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^^Still refuses to wear the Ribbon or a Mask in public.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^ still thinks he's a member of the public


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^^^ always thinking about the publics member ........ and what he would like to do with it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2021)

∆∆∆ hasnt figured out what do do with his member yet.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^ once was a ramblin man,  now just sits and hums stormy monday


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

^^^Always going down (On) a different Rabbit Hole and getting caught.

^^^^Once was extra on a major motion Picture.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 9, 2021)

^^^ still afraid of Bunnicula.


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

^^^^^^had that for lunch


----------



## Patwi (Mar 9, 2021)

^^^ belches box lunches daily


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

^^^^Taste like chicken


----------



## Patwi (Mar 9, 2021)

^^^ flogless fancier of toenails


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

^^^^Taught me the ways and only hairy toes are of any value.


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2021)

^^^^^has a toe feddish


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

^^^Is a true Body appendage aficionado


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

^^^^Poster above the poster above
Has seen dressing as a cougar stalking mamajuana passion members .


----------



## Patwi (Mar 12, 2021)

^^^ cheats time by going backwards ..


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 12, 2021)

^^^ cheats time with botox


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

^^^Has wicked photoshop abilities so Im told.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 13, 2021)

^^^ photoshop this


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

^^^^has a long middle finger


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 13, 2021)

^^Arsenio Halls cousin


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2021)

Kissed his cousin.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 13, 2021)

^^^^ is his own cousin


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

^^^whole family is incest


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

Incest Is Best


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 13, 2021)

^^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

^^^^dropped on head as a child claims his Mother did it on purpose


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2021)

∆∆∆ was squirted down leg but climbed back up.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)

^^^^^knows Roster will never leave well enough alone


----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)

^^^ knows knowing could be a no no


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2021)

^^^^know it all know nothing


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2021)

∆∆∆ knows yall are potheads


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 21, 2021)

^^^Knows way too much about me already


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 21, 2021)

^^^claims to know more than bo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 21, 2021)

^^^^Knows you slept with your half sister


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 21, 2021)

^^^^ only by second marriage he says


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)

1st cousins and Step sisters dont count.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

^^^^ Has wondered what Chad really looks like LOL


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

^^^^mouth of the south


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 22, 2021)

^^^ prefers the dirty south


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

^^^^likes chicken fried


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^finger licker


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^^ptofessional envelope licker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^^Teaches the ways of the stamp sponge


----------



## Patwi (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^ worked in a topless bar .. hairy situation fer sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^^Sounds well versed in the arts of cleaning the chairs after closing, it's not all gum on them


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

^^^chews the gum he finds on the bottom of chairs


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2021)

^^^ earned a blue ribbon in chair sniffin' at the fair


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Mine was for Bicycle seats


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

^^^bicycle seats give him a case of red A S S


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^bicycle seats give him a case of red A S S


^^^^ Sends pictures of his biker babes


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

^^^top one is Rosters wife  has never been able to find the seat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

^^^^^ still remembers when she tried to use you as a pleasure device
but you came up short.
But I did catch him on video sniffing the second girls seat


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 10, 2021)

^^^^ rides over speed bumps


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

^^^speeds up over speed bumps.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 11, 2021)

"speed bumps" is code for hippies toothbrush

^^^^goes forwards and backwards over speed bumps for hours at a time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

^^^^Has offer money to learn the ways of @Hippie420


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

^^^cries wolf all the time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

^^^^Always looking over his shoulder


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

^^^paranoid


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Somebody is watching you.....................


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

^^^ in my gun site


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 20, 2021)

^^^^ plays too much Duck Hunt on NES


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

^^^broke all records on Missile Comand


----------



## Patwi (Apr 20, 2021)

^^^ specializes in pocket rockets


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 22, 2021)

^^^^^Carries a pencil in his pocket, just incase someone asks


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2021)

∆∆∆ eats the lead out of his pencils.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

^^^^ Still packs "The Bulge" with a sock roll , for the ladies yeah right....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 23, 2021)

^^ learned sausage down there was not a wise choice when walking by dogs


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

^^^^pisses on fire hydrants


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^ Captain Obvious




putembk said:


> ^^^^pisses on fire hydrants


Who doesn't?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^ Is beating daily with newspaper for pissing in public


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2021)

Eats the news paper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^Is well versed in my special sauce and eating things


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^has a dirty mind


----------



## Smoke (Apr 24, 2021)

(Somebody is watching you.....................)

I think not at all....I did a test


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^Still doesn't get it


----------



## Smoke (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes I know


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^doesn't know what he thinks he knows


----------



## Smoke (Apr 24, 2021)

YES But I like to post I think


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^dazed and confused


----------



## Smoke (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^^dazed and confused


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^hits on high school girls


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^Wishes he could too


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2021)

Licks his butt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

Im deadly with **** tossing


----------



## Smoke (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^ found a crab nest once while in a public rest room


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

^^^^^has crabs in his eyebrows


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

^^^^Has only eaten Crabs because he is afraid to eat the fish parts


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

Carbs?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

^^^^Suffers from dyslexia
after slipping on blood spill


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2021)

^^^ Red Wings RECIPIENT


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

^^^^Has tried to walk on bloody floor before


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^^ loved that scene in the shining, where the elevators spilled blood


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^^Always hid behind the chainsaws and never ran to the running car


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^^^always ends up in the cemetery


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^^Knocks over Grave stones


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^^^ does bad things with corpses


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^^Never shares his Sex Lube


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^Likes it dry.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^^uses saliva as lube....tastes great, smells right and now it comes in a can.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2021)

^^^Uses 80 grit sand paper 'cause it's the only thing he can feel anymore.


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^liar....it is only 600


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^Stole Hoppers Cattle Prod to try and zap life back into the body


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2021)

∆∆∆ likes my big prod.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^Yep sad that you needed the Big Prod to make up for your inept little fellow you were born with LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> ∆∆∆ likes my big prod.


^^^^Likes Hoppers Tractor way better


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^double dips and double posts


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2021)

∆∆∆ Bust him all the time double dipping.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^^double dips and double posts


^^^^Has less to say about anything


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> ∆∆∆ Bust him all the time double dipping.


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^eats salsa with his hands


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^Wipes butt afterwards


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^then smells finger


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^Quickly Shakes my hand


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^saw him eating chocolate covered pretzels on a hot day and remembered that one scene....... had to do it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^ Man was he Shocked to find out I was playing with my Pooop after all.
It's what gorillas do


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^thinks he is the star of the show....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^thinks he is the star of the show....


^^^^Knows the Truth
Just the Jester


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^^ class clown


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^ likes fat boys arse up


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

^^^^talking about himself again.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

^^^^Has been known to sing Fat Bottom Boys are the greatest in the world while in the shower.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2021)

^^^^thinks he knows me....it is girl you perv


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2021)

^^^ wondered why she walked like a woman and talked like a man


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2021)

^^^^^cause you named her Lo La.....


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2021)

^^^^ better than being an apeman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 26, 2021)

Tried to be an Ape Man.................................


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2021)

Is an Ape.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 26, 2021)

^^^ matrix escapee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 26, 2021)

Ballistic Projectile Maneuverer^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Patwi (Jun 26, 2021)

^^^ Master of Maneuvers


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2021)

^^^master bater


----------



## Patwi (Jun 26, 2021)

^^^ peeping tater


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2021)

^^^likes to show off his short comings


----------



## Patwi (Jun 26, 2021)

^^^ enjoys the 2 cycle 125cc purple dildos


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 27, 2021)

^^^ thought the purple barrel acid was a suppository


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2021)

Must know Roster personally.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 28, 2021)

SICKOS


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

TPAM loves to get on MJP and post on TPAM thread


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2021)

Loves this game


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2021)

^^^ hides stuff


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 29, 2021)

Friend of Ours


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2021)

My buddie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Must know Roster personally.


If it makes everything Pain free I dont care whos doing the pushing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My buddie


Yes Sir. You Betcha................
Would be glad to fight by your side


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2021)

^^^^all you fargin guys are't playing fair.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 29, 2021)

Says the joker himself


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2021)

^^^^^needs directions before posting a picture....I can't see it.  Now that I have posted you can't edit......the whole world had to see what you have done.

@ Rostrerman I said you couldn't edit.   Maybe I will.......You see when you mess with me.....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jun 29, 2021)

Uses that excuse as he walks into women's restrooms....... constantly..


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2021)

^^^^ identifies himself as a female so he can go into the women's restroom at The Dollar store.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2021)

^^^ keeps looking behind his back


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 30, 2021)

for Hippies toothbrush.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2021)

^^^^Bought Hippie a new toothbrush with batteries and multiple speeds


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 30, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^Bought Hippie a new toothbrush with batteries and multiple speeds



    Hippie loves it, so WATCH OUT.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

Loves Hippie Long Time With Toothbrush


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2021)

^^^^^wonders what Hippie did for sex before the toothbrush was invented


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 30, 2021)

You Bastard


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

Handsome devil with glasses


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jun 30, 2021)

^^^^ sits on plungers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Uses Hippies toothbrush


Hey Chad i was just wondering what had happen to you. Seen your name at the Farm when i was looking for someone the other day.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 1, 2021)

A good teacher.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Abused the school Mascot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

Has been known to always have a scapegoat


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Is my Scape Goat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

Does not know I have copies of all the books


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Has books but can't read !!!


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Chad i was just wondering what had happen to you. Seen your name at the Farm when i was looking for someone the other day.


^^^^@ Weed Hopper
The Farmer,  all the original misfits and Old Farts Club got ran off from there.  I was there a long time.  Made lots of friends there.....all eventually got banned as well.  Something about the place.....^^^^^^^^if you don't know who to blow you go.....?

Good night all, been another long day.


----------



## Carty (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^^^^^^ @ pute
We miss ya over there Pute,  but I know where to find ya..... muwahahahaha....   to each his own brudda.....

Luckily I stayed out of all their games somehow.. but not the same and to many new faces..  peace bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

I havent been over there in yrs until the other day when i was looking for that moron SSHZ.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^^ traveling man


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Trimmer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

BushMan


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

Weedhopper--
Acts tough but has a kind soul.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^^^wants a ride on his bike


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Weedhopper--
> Acts tough but has a kind soul.


A regular Paper Tiger


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^^big pussie cat


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Knows im a Teddy Bear


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^ runs thru the jungle naked


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Is a Jungle Bunny


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^ followed the pellets down the rabbit hole


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

Was raised to be a spear chucker as a child


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^ enjoys looking at my one eyed spear


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 2, 2021)

whip it, whip it good.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^ throws whipped cream parties every friday night


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^pivot man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

Loves to be whipped beaten and eaten


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^^open wide for chunky


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^ we have a winner


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

^^^^^Roster has a brand new hat


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hats off to da winner !!!


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

^^^^a man who wears many hats


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

^^^^^^ This Guy knows ^^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

@WeedHopper been very quiet lately Hope all is well


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hopper has probably been taking care of his wife.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)

Every family needs support at times, Hopper's family has mine in tough times


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

Hope he knows we are here for him
Everyone needs to blow off steam
Love Ya Brother, God Speed

Just having a moment  realizing how truly fragile we all are.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 9, 2021)

^^^ plays poke'mon secretly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

^^^^ Knows The Real name of this guy LOL
\


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

^^^^likes to cross the line


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Is waiting on the other side


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

^^^^^late to the party


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

^^^^^ As Usual


----------



## Airbone (Jul 10, 2021)

^^^^^ grows sex toys in his garden.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

^^^ Knows that Roster calls his butthole his "garden".


----------



## rubrown (Jul 11, 2021)

So homely as a kid, at dinner, they set him on the porch and fed him with a slingshot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

^^^ Used to have a forehead, and now has a fivehead.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2021)

^^^showing off on how far he can count


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Counts on his toes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

^^^Counts on his toes if'n he wants to count to 12.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Got so excited he peed when he heard about how my garden Smells in flower.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

^^^Smells like stale sperm and KY jelly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Smells like stale sperm and KY jelly.


^^^^You just mad because Hops beat ya to it before you LOL


----------



## Patwi (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^ just a state of mind


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^^out of his mind


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

Lost his mind


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^Reading his mind is a short story.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^ wrote the full story of shorting


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

Cant read he is a rabbit ^^^


----------



## Patwi (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^ reading is just a formality


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

Just looks at the pictures


----------



## Patwi (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^ knows pictures have colours of truth


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

Likes Playboy


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^Wishes the pics were scratch & sniff.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

Knows Weedhopper.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^ knows something is going on


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^^I know you guys shouldn't be allowed out after dark


----------



## Patwi (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^ is a bit scary in daylight


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

You are all crazy bastards


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^Knows I'm not crazy. I've got papers signed by five independent psychiatrists that say I'm no longer a threat and ready to return to society.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 15, 2021)

Has heard the potato chips screaming after ever bite


----------



## Patwi (Jul 16, 2021)

^^^ has nightmares of thousands of broke chips using his body as a dip


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

^^^^double dips


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Uses Hippies toothbrush to itch those hard to reach places


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2021)

^^^^doesn't brush his teeth


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Taught me the ways of hippie;s toothbrushes


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2021)

^^^ forgot what he was taught


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

^^^taught what to and what not to do....just doesn't follow directions


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^WALKS THE HALLS OF MP THINKING HE IS GOD


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

^^^ wrote directions out with bat blood .. drip drip drip


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

^^^bat shit crazy


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

^^^ takes selfies with pidgins at the ol' fart park


----------



## Airbone (Jul 28, 2021)

^^^^ is at the ol’fart park feeding the pigeons. Laughing at people taking selfie’s.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 30, 2021)

Was taking pictures of the ones taking pictures


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

^^^^picture is on the bulletin board in the post office


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

^^^^Always checking to see why his picture has not been moved to most wanted  yet


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2021)

^^^Waiting for the bounty to go up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

^^^^dropped dime on me


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2021)

^^^ 99% curable


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

^^^^has a 1% chance of survival


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2021)

Is a Zombie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

Eats Brains


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 31, 2021)

Smells farts and wants more.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*Is a fine man and good soul!*


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^^ac/dc


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^ac/dc



Okay, I'll try to figure that one out, @pute . Only into men , PERIOD. You know I can' t always take a joke well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

Happy-Sad
I think he meant you are a bit manic
but heck he thinks Im crazy so join the club


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^doesn't know the difference


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^Runs around town wearing a funny hat.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^ has tree climbing toes


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

---Is so freaking enigmatic, but pushes my brain!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^ puzzled by brain


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^ on his way to Oz to see The Wizard for a brain


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^ humping air while waiting for Toto to come back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^ has more teeth than hippie


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^^smarter that that monkey that paid $40,000 for those inplants


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

^^^^ A Monkey that can still eat steak and not have to put his teeth in a glass next to the bed at night


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 1, 2021)

What teeth ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> What teeth ?


I meant Putes


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)

^^^ follows bread crumbs down the sidewalk


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2021)

Was leaving the bread crumbs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)

^^^Loves to smoke SumpWeed


----------



## Airbone (Aug 4, 2021)

^^^^ can’t tell the difference between sump weed and pot.

Has a bad eye


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2021)

^^^^cock eyed


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)

^^^^  splits his pee


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2021)

^^^^doesn't have a pot to piss in.....couldn't fill it up if he did


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2021)

pissed on Rosters leg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> pissed on Rosters leg.


Always those little short dogs


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

^^^^still pisses in the the bed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

^^^^Ankle Biter
Too short to reach the knees


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

You have to admit he does have skills


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

^^^^forgot how to play the game.....again


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2021)

^^^ enjoys fluidity in life but knot here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

^^^^stickler for the rules   Yeah right


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

^^^never reads the instructions, rules or listens to his wife


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2021)

Uses pictures only


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

Loves my pictures easy for him to comprehend




Told my wife where to go today too


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

still has no clue


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2021)

^^^captain of the "Crew with No Clue Club"


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

^^^ Lost in Space


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2021)

^^^^Dr Smith


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2021)

^^^^^All around Good Guy and Friend


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2021)

^^^^no you can't have a raise


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^no you can't have a raise


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2021)

Ok, give me your address....on here.  ha ha!!!


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

^^^ cheats at checkers too


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

Hid the checker board


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 10, 2021)

^^^^ hid the checkers in his prison wallet


----------



## Africanna (Sep 10, 2021)

No proof submitted


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

^^^ buried the proof


----------



## Africanna (Sep 13, 2021)

With the cobs


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

webs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Spiders


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2021)

^^^Doesn't like spiders and snakes....


----------



## Africanna (Sep 13, 2021)

A scaredy cat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Talks the talk
But does he walk the walk Pilgrim


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2021)

^^^^^needs to walk the plank


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2021)

feedem to the sharks


----------



## Africanna (Sep 13, 2021)

Don't waste anything


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Eats Horses


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

acquired taste


----------



## Africanna (Sep 14, 2021)

So different, so French


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

is a horses ass


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)

^^^what he sees when looking in a mirror^^^


----------



## Africanna (Sep 14, 2021)

Are reflections always true?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

reflections from toilet water


----------



## Africanna (Sep 14, 2021)

Unhappy turd


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

problem flushed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Goodbye cruel world


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

Come back shane come back


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

^^^old


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

older then dirt


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

^^^always makes fun of me


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Sep 14, 2021)

Now fry 'em


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

^^^watches to many cooking shows.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Trims with the Tiniest Scissors


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

^^^ drives tiny car


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Trims with the Tiniest Scissors
> View attachment 278679


To small. Good for fly tying but not trimming ..... I use Thompson scissors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

^^^^^Loves a Tight Butt , or was it Tight Bud
Hmmm


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

Let's go with bud


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

pARTY pOOPER


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

**** scooper


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2021)

^^^^^^pooper scooper


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

Pick up your mess


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

made the mess


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

Clear it up


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

dazed and confused


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

roll it up


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

fire it up


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

Harley


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

road trip


----------



## Africanna (Sep 16, 2021)

Cruise the countryside


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2021)

release


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

PUTEMBAK


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 16, 2021)

catch & release


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

^^^^fishes with dynamite


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 18, 2021)

^^^^farts like dynamite


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

^^^ Tuba farts only


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

^^^^likes the smell of his own farts


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2021)

^^^ enjoys seeing the bubbles in his glass water pipe when he farts in the bowl stem


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

Gaseous escape


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Steve McQueen


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

The man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

The Myth


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

Lives on


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Legend


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

Liked his weed


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2021)

Is stump broke.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Hogswoggled


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

^^^^always breaks things trying to fix them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Has been know to break a few hymen  in his day


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

^^^^^eye's little girls with bad intent


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Thinks he is Aqualung


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

The Jethro man


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

^^^^ thinks we are talking about Jethro off of the Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

What did "Thought" do?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Who's on first


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2021)

gang rape


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Chain


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

and whips excite some


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2021)

some cume , some don't


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Climax/anticlimax


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2021)

matter/antimatter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

white hole/black hole


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2021)

neither taint


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Taint this Taint that


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

With poison from Durban


----------



## Patwi (Sep 20, 2021)

^^^ kissed durban once


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

almost lost his cookies


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

^^^^^lost his way


----------



## Africanna (Sep 20, 2021)

... and lit another


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

^^^^Has seen the light


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2021)

Has night vision


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

^^^has visions of grandeur


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

More like visions of Gandalf


----------



## Africanna (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Aye Doctor


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

^^^pot doctor


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2021)

Im coming for all you lost souls


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

My Liege I have been waiting


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 21, 2021)

^^^^^ sits on pitchfork........ for fun


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

^^^^enjoys watching


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^enjoys watching


Enjoys sticking Roster


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

^^^^best  target I can think of


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^best  target I can think of


And all this time i thought it was Weedper


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

^^^trying to stir the pot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^trying to stir the pot


Woof woof , Oh course it drums up more customers




All in Good Fun Mate


----------



## Africanna (Sep 21, 2021)

The more, the merrier


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

^^^^^tell them Willie boy is here


----------



## Africanna (Sep 21, 2021)

Heere's Willie


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^^^ was what the witness told police he said before exposing himself


----------



## Carty (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^^  Gets mad when his dog licks himself out of pure envy...


----------



## Africanna (Sep 22, 2021)

Hard to reach places


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2021)

But feels so good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^^ Enjoys the little things in Life


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^ After a full season with zero wins, this guy was forced to eat his roster man!


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^^college football fan


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^ Better to eat Roster than Crow


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^ beat him to the punch


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2021)

Punch drunk.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^drunk on pot


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2021)

And lovin' it.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^goes to McDonalds to much


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^Knows all the words to the McDonalds Big Mac song
Two all beef patties......................................etc


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^Older than dirt LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^^Can not tell if he is in the Thumb or the Mitten


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 22, 2021)

Check Google maps


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 22, 2021)

No time like the present


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^ enjoys time online


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^ life spent like so many others


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2021)

Can hide behind a piece of grass.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^
.


^^^


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

^^^go to bed


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 23, 2021)

It's been a minute since I've been here, I'll resist the obvious mom joke set-up from Pute......


----------



## Africanna (Sep 23, 2021)

Will be reported to dad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

He shoots horses, correct?


----------



## Africanna (Sep 23, 2021)

Shot up the sheriff.  Horse got away


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 23, 2021)

Trolls


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

^^^^Lives under the bridge and eats Billy goats


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

^^^Has to drive across  the  BRIDGE OVER TROUBLED WATERS to get where he is going.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 23, 2021)

It's all water under the bridge


----------



## Patwi (Sep 23, 2021)

^^^ rolls with the flow


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 24, 2021)

^^^^ Slaps the rolls and rides the wave in


----------



## Carty (Sep 24, 2021)

^^^^^  boogie boards in the tunnel of love


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

^^^^Knows how to BoogieWoogie  Dance better than us all


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 24, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Always watching for the Stanky Leg Dancers


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2021)

Can't dance a lick.


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2021)

^^^^can lick his eyebrows


----------



## Africanna (Sep 24, 2021)

12 inch tongue helps


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 25, 2021)

^^thats what she said


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 25, 2021)

12 inch tongue, wishful thinking


----------



## Africanna (Sep 25, 2021)

Dreams are 10 a penny


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^ Penny was her name


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^penny for your thoughts


----------



## Africanna (Sep 25, 2021)

Got tongue twisted


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 25, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^always fell off


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^ and cried and cried


----------



## Africanna (Sep 25, 2021)

But never shed a tear


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^ kept all of his tears in a shed


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2021)

Trail of Tears


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^^ baths in mermaid tears


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^makes me want to cry


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^ crocodile tears


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^cry me a river


----------



## Africanna (Sep 26, 2021)

And swim upstream


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 26, 2021)

Backstrokin'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

^^^^^aLWAYS SMOKIN


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 26, 2021)

Smokin' the good stuff.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

^^^^ Nothing but the Best is Yoops Motto


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 26, 2021)

You got that right.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 26, 2021)

^^^^^ wishes he was as pretty as lyle Lovett


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

^^^^Has gone canoeing and learned to squeal


----------



## Africanna (Sep 26, 2021)

With or without a paddle?


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2021)

^^^^up sheit creek with a turd for a paddle


----------



## Africanna (Sep 27, 2021)

Wear gloves and sanitise


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

^^^^Goes in bare handed a real Man


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 27, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

^^^Goes to Doctor monthly for yearly physicals


----------



## Africanna (Sep 27, 2021)

Believes it's better to be sorry than safe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

^^^^Has never practiced Safe Sex Once


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2021)

Is the King of safe sex with chickens


----------



## Africanna (Sep 27, 2021)

Cock-a doodle-do


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2021)

Rosters Motto


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

^^^^ never lets them see him sweat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

^^^^Does not wear deodorant


----------



## Africanna (Sep 27, 2021)

Believes _au natural_ is best


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 27, 2021)

^^^^^ 70's bush


----------



## Africanna (Sep 27, 2021)

Like when shaving was revolutionary


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2021)

^^^^^  Corn rolls his arm pit hairs for special occasions..


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 30, 2021)

This I gotta see.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)

Seen it with Hippies ass hairs.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 30, 2021)

Good to string a banjo


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2021)

^^^^has to tie a string around his finger to remember what time it is


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2021)

^^^^^ ran out of fingers, now has string on his winky


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

^^^^ Had to use a electron microscope to finish


----------



## Africanna (Sep 30, 2021)

Is it that large?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)

Thats what she said


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

Extreme Girth


----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2021)

^^^flaccid and drips


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)

ED


----------



## Airbone (Sep 30, 2021)

Mr


----------



## Africanna (Sep 30, 2021)

Wobbly


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Weeble


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)

Wobble


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

Falls down a lot


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2021)

^^^^^gets tranked out and posts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^Loves the Naked selfies Hippie posts in PM;s


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

does meth


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^^ Knows all about Meth


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^ sells meth at the local high school


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^Still Pissed That I shorted him once


----------



## Africanna (Oct 1, 2021)

^Then it's pay back time


----------



## Carty (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^^ sprays his weed with Pepsi to make it sticky... doh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^^Trying to Get Pepsi as a sponsor LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Does Coke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^Loves the way the carbonated bubbles feel in his left nostril .


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^ prefers it up his right snooter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

A reg pooter shooting lover


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^avatar looks like he is going on vacation.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 1, 2021)

To take horse riding lessons


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Is Stump Broke


----------



## Africanna (Oct 1, 2021)

Muck out the stables for pocket money


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Hides the loose change kids threw into the manure


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^ all falls out when he farts though


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^^farts and pretends he didn't do it


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^ can play Tubular Bells on the throne for the morning sit down


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^^doesn't flush


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^ just rinses


----------



## Africanna (Oct 1, 2021)

Doesn't like wasting anything


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^Reuses the flush water to feed his canna plants


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 2, 2021)

Oops, that was not a fart.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^ Says it is OK, I just turn them inside out Good for another week


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^likes showing the girls his skid marks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^Jealous I still have skid marks his are more like water stains
Yellow in front brown in rear


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^^always wears his cleanest dirty underwear


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^Never learned to buy only dark colored undies


----------



## Airbone (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^ darkens his own undies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^Needs to learn the secrets of Ritz Dye


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^ a racist against white underwear  .


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^still wears Fruit of the Loom


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^ boxer revolution veteran


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^Goes commando has no dribble shutoff, deals with smelly pants


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^favorite NASCAR driver was D*ck Trickle ..... that's his real name btw


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^Head cleaner on Dicks pit crew Great at cleaning any spills lickity split, and I mean all spills.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^ enjoys spittin' on the lickity


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^lost his avatar


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^ is that what the kids call it these days?


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^calls it a mug shot


----------



## Airbone (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^ a mug only a mother loves


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^ broke his magic mirror


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^^Threw fits when Woderama's magic mirror never once called out his name "I see Patwi"


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Used the broken mirror pieces to slit his wrists.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^^Follows me around collecting the blood to feed to his pigs


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Plays with pigs.


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^^^^has a child named "porky"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^^ Does more to his Pigs then people know


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Pig fvcker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^^ says that to me as he makes his way to the pig pen
Pig Pen great name for a strip club


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2021)

^^ referee at "porkeys playhouse"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^^Spittoon cleaner at Porky's


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^ forgets that porky's was an excellent series of movies for young teen boys in the 80's. Think Harold and Kumar, but with more tits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^^Does not know it yet but it 15-20more yrs he too will be absent minded and not be able to stop his pee stream.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^ truth teller


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

^^^^Man who saw tomorrow


----------



## Africanna (Oct 5, 2021)

Porky foresight


----------



## Airbone (Oct 5, 2021)

^^^^ tons of foreskin


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 5, 2021)

Do not forget your condom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

^^^^Always says "hold my beer Im going in"


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 5, 2021)

Divin' in, head first.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 5, 2021)

Diver Down


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 5, 2021)

Tongues a waggin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

^^^^Plays with new Puppy


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2021)

6^^^ plays with new pups


----------



## Africanna (Oct 6, 2021)

Uses the mini **** scoop


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

^^^^Loves the smell of week old cat litter


----------



## Africanna (Oct 7, 2021)

Don't play in the sandpit


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 7, 2021)

Plays with sand pit "treasures".


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2021)

Kitty treats for the dog. Mmmm. Yucky


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

^^^^ realized kitty treats taste better then monkey treats LOL


----------



## Africanna (Oct 7, 2021)

Cats trying to cover him with sand


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2021)

^^^^sleeps in a cat box


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

^^^^Never will sleep with the Fishes, He puts em all back


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 7, 2021)

^^^^loves the smell of fish... if ya know what I mean


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2021)

^^^ bad tuna lover


----------



## Africanna (Oct 8, 2021)

Needs the Omega 3


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

^^^^Once he beat the smell he had it Licked...................


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

Stoners


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

^^^^^has a boner


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

limpy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Story of his Life ......................


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 8, 2021)

A life best lived over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Thought I said my Life...................


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2021)

^^^ thought he said my wife


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

^^^^wife is standing of the street corner with a sign that says "Will Farg for Food".


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

has biscuits and gravy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

^^^^Still saves Bacon Grease to cook with in old soup can


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

^^^^likes humble pie....and it is a "Folgers Coffee Can"


----------



## Patwi (Oct 10, 2021)

^^^ prefers shakey pudding


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

^^^^^^sister makes the best shakey pudden in the hood.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 11, 2021)

Shakey breakey pud. Sounds good


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 11, 2021)

^^^^^ loves pud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

^^^^Cheapest Pud puller on the block


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 11, 2021)

^^^^^are we tight enough to make momma jokes.....? cause there certainly is one here waiting


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

^^^^Always has to call momma in to fight his battles


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2021)

^^^^^^that's cause his mom ma can kick his a s s.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2021)

^^^^^lonely


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

^^^ flips buggers instead of burgers


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

Poops pellets


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

^^^ bottles those pellets


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

poops for money


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Always chases Hippie and his toothbrush away


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^lonely


He Trims alone with nobody home, he trims alone and prefers to be by himself.....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2021)

^^^^^^ and yet he whacks it in front of open windows..... go figure


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2021)

^^^watches


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

^^^ sticky business


.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2021)

^^^^^gobbles the goop


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

^^^ plays hard to get


.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 4, 2021)

^^^ window cleaner


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

Window licker^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Invented The Glory Hole


----------



## AngryPossum (Nov 4, 2021)

^^^Bathroom Stall


----------



## joeb631 (Nov 4, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^^sister makes the best shakey pudden in the hood.


I loved that line ! I remember that scene with Bert Reynolds and a girl in a pond and Shakey Puddin !


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

^^^^^ now we know why we call you gator


----------



## joeb631 (Nov 4, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^ now we know why we call you gator


LOL I eat like one ! and would have then if i was Bert !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

^^^^can't take a coffee break cause he forgets how to play the game


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

Shaves but w/o shaving creme


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Shaves but w/o shaving creme


Does not realize the pain when his pubs start to grow back in


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 4, 2021)

^^^ needs to trim the bush to see the tree


----------



## Patwi (Nov 5, 2021)

^^^ smooth as a baby's arse


.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 5, 2021)

^^^^^bald like a barbie


----------



## boo (Nov 5, 2021)

^^^hung like ken...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 5, 2021)

Ghost


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Smoke Eater


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2021)

Bud Tender


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Bush Wacker (shaver)


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2021)

^^^^on the road again


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2021)

Bathroom Weiner tender


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Knows where all the Gays hang Out


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2021)

With Birds of a feathers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Dongs in the wind


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2021)

Flat as a pecker cake


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Paddy cake, paddy cake.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2021)

Baker man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

4 and 20 black birds baked


----------



## Patwi (Nov 5, 2021)

7 Stars remain divine


.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

Iwishiwasanoscarmeyerweiner


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 6, 2021)

^^^^Is a d*ck instead


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

^^^^has a weiner every girls wants


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^weiner specialist...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Thinks Pute Roster


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^^^easily amused


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^easily amused


Jealous LOL


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^^ greeter at Walmart


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^wears trench coat outside of Walmart ......... and greets you


----------



## Bubba (Nov 7, 2021)

∆∆∆ wears shorts with peee bag on leg


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^^^pees his pants


----------



## Bubba (Nov 7, 2021)

Cheaper than pee bags


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

Dribble Pees down one ball


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^knows way too much about bubba...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^ says the one that swings left



.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Animal food trough wiper


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Parents smell of elderberries.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2021)

Likes elderberries


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

One eye always aloof


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2021)

^^^^didn't see it coming


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Not breathing hard yet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Bear hunting


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Likes bear putangg


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Runs faster than the man behind


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

All the faster he needs to be


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 13, 2021)

^^^^ always trips or runs up the stairs


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2021)

^^^^^nick name is Brandon


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

∆∆∆sprayed with honey


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 15, 2021)

^^^ licks honey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Was a Fluffer for gay porn once


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

Doesn't run from bear, assumes position


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Doesn't run from bear, assumes position


Brags about that one time he got so Fooked up....
It was the Bear


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

Is a bear (not that anything wrong with that)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy he is not the only one here LOL


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

Wants westport's job fluffing


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2021)

^^^^^talks a lot....says nothing


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

∆∆∆ needs to clean pipe out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

^^^^^Needs to get Laid


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Morning Guys who can break em the best Day again?


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

moans mondays


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

Ask wife


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Rabbit Season


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

wabbit pellets


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

Crunchy


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2021)

^^^opens wide for ^^^


----------



## Smoke (Nov 15, 2021)

I can say....the THREAD by for its very nice look


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

Chunky!


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Chunky!


^^^^^right as usual


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

^^^ usually forthright





.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 16, 2021)

Upskirter


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2021)

^^^^skirts the issues


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 16, 2021)

^^^Still looks good in a skirt.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

^^^ only buys used underware


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Takes a pellet leaves a pellet


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

^^^ pellet counter


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2021)

^^^^^^operates his own pellet stove


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

^^^ stuck outside in the cold


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

Refuses to go down the Hole


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2021)

^^^^fishes in both holes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

When done he Puts em back


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 17, 2021)

but smells his fingers first


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

Always licking his fingers in public


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Butte scratches in private


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Wait a minute. Who doesn't


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2021)

^^^^give his tighty whities skid marks


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 18, 2021)

^^^^wait a minute, who doesn't?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

No underwear and black jeans _no marks


----------



## Bubba (Nov 20, 2021)

Shear jeans and no underwater, big skids....


----------



## Bubba (Nov 20, 2021)

Political name shorts


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

^^^ saw kamala on her knees once


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2021)

^^^^saw mommie kissing Santa Claus


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^^On her Knees  Oh My...........


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2021)

Gay Star Track Guy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

Still Hidden in the closet


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2021)

Keeps opening the closet door


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Keeps opening the closet door


Finally comes out after I twisted his Knob LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^^Not Gay , Very Secure in his Manhood


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^^^identifies as a woman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^^^ Dresses up as woman daily
Not half bad




@pute


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^^^to sexy for my body


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^to sexy for my body


^^^^Has a very weird way of rolling over and saying Good Morning LOL


----------



## Patwi (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^ itching for a black friday fist fight


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^to sexy for my body


Would be in Bubba's cell if ever in Prison Pretty Boy


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^^knows I'm  pretty but not as pretty a a couple of titties


----------



## Bubba (Nov 21, 2021)

Smart enough not to leave witnesses


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2021)

Is a witness


----------



## Bubba (Nov 21, 2021)

∆ Fluffer O' de witness


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^^on the witness protection program....who is he really?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

A **** with a Mask.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

He created and tried to take credit for the cure for AIDS

There is no cure for that virus   Hummmm, sounds familiar.


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

^^^^^not to smart FK'N with the president of a motorcycle club.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)

^^^ mad max


----------



## Carty (Nov 24, 2021)

^^^^^  smoked Oregano before high school and blew it all over his clothes to appear as a pothead... lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Tried to smoke Banana Peels turned Green


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2021)

Put the banana it his butt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Put the banana it his butt.


Have not had Hemorrhoid's in yrs, tell @Hippie420


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2021)

Spoons with Hippie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Told Hippie he was to chubby to spoon


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2021)

^^^^likes to start rumors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ ABOVE last post
Thats why people lov him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Always the most meshed up


----------



## Bubba (Nov 25, 2021)

Sulu like


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Go to Warp 3


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2021)

Lost in space


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Always ready to party


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

^^^^^^belongs on the funny farm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Runs The Funny Farm LOL


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 26, 2021)

^^^^ prefers the Furry farm...... google Furry is you don't know..


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

Knows too much about furry farms


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

^^^^^gets his women on FARMERSONLY. COM


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 27, 2021)

^^^ Gets his lovers from livestock auctions


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

Has a Furry suit already


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Likes Hamsters


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Likes Hamsters


Remembers his times with Lewis


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Ain't that the truth. Hamster Lewis was the biggest prick on MP with power he should have never been given.


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2021)

^^^^^^the tower of power


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Tower maker


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Ain't that the truth. Hamster Lewis was the biggest prick on MP with power he should have never been given.


The  truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth. Really butted heads with him and lost. Big A-HOLE.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

Likes women who dress at the Tent and Awning store.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Peaks thru the tent windows


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

Runs a large women's bush removal service


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2021)

^^^^doesn't make a nest in a bare tree


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

Charlie Brown tree shaver


----------



## Patwi (Nov 27, 2021)

^^^ Lucy Licker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

Warm Great Pumpkin driller


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

Lucys70spornobush


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^ is secretly called Wendy on the weekends


----------



## _gira_ (Nov 28, 2021)

^^ is actually called Wendy but is too ashamed to admit it


----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^ wears a toupe


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^wendy is his girl friend on weekends.


----------



## _gira_ (Nov 28, 2021)

^^ wants to be his "Wendy" and not only on weekends


----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^ could be right


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Sick bastards


----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^ has Wendy envy


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Reads my mind


----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^ has a deep dark secret he wishes I didn't know


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^^Has deep dark places he wishes you didn't touch...... but you did


----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^ is an absolute legend!


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^legend in his own mind


----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^ has a fetish for chocolate covered sprouts


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^ a good dude 

definitely not a hippy toothbrush user


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Says Sonic the toothbrush cleaner^^^^^


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^^ cleans his toothbrush between his toes.


...... not those


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^toes the line


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Has sung at Fulton County Prison


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^^ licked a man just to watch him cry


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^licks frozen poles in the winter


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 28, 2021)

^^^^^ enjoys snowballs


----------



## Bubba (Nov 29, 2021)

Touched doll in the good places


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

Turned out a serial killer


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

not a snowflake


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

Snowflakes worst nightmare^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^^^eats yellow snow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^eats yellow snow


Takes too many Vitamins


----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^ thought he was free, but really only had to pee



.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^^^feeds his plants yellow snow


----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^ enjoys sleigh rides in the yellow snow


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

Peed on Frosty the Snow Man


----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^ got a hard on while looking at Frostina the snow woman



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

Found frozen side of the road with Penis in his hands


----------



## Airbone (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^^ was not his own!


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^^needs to own up to his short comings


----------



## Bubba (Nov 29, 2021)

∆∆∆Went with Brandon


----------



## Bubba (Nov 29, 2021)

Wait a minute, that's a compliment!


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^^^^Doesn't know weather he if coming or going


----------



## Bubba (Nov 29, 2021)

Not breathing hard, must be going


----------



## Bubba (Nov 29, 2021)

Great, must now change drawers.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^ collects used drawers


.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^^^shops at grama's used bloomers


----------



## Airbone (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^ donates those bloomers.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

Just pumped the neighbors cat


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

Took pictures


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 30, 2021)

Pumped it with the pellet gun.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 30, 2021)

Once smoked own underwear


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

Smokes My Underwear


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

^^^^^took ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

Has gotz the Brown Stain Blues again


----------



## Bubba (Nov 30, 2021)

But smokes them anyway, unless butte bullet


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^^smokes oregano


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 7, 2021)

Came up with the term "Lid"  ;-)


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^ dreamed his was an orangutan


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^^^^likes monkey business


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^ will throw the poo when needed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^^ Takes a pellet, makes a pellet


----------



## Africanna (Dec 7, 2021)

Talks the pellet


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^^talks the talk but can walk the walk


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^ walking and talking never happens


----------



## Africanna (Dec 7, 2021)

Can't chew gum and ride a bicycle simultaneously


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Can't chew gum and ride a bicycle simultaneously


Saw me riding my bike with baseball card as noise makers in the spokes , thought it was cool until he tried it with sticks.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^ unexcusable for Micky Mantle to get slapped over and over


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> ^^^ unexcusable for Micky Mantle to get slapped over and over


Yep I would have been a rich man if i had saved those cards in mint condition, but no I had to sound like a MC rider


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Who else had one LOL


----------



## Bubba (Dec 7, 2021)

Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Who else had one LOL



Parents probably hated those. My parents bought me a record that I played and played until my mom would make me stop. "Train Sounds"…….....exactly WHAT in the wide world of sports were they thinking when they bought that? They knew I liked trains. For the love of Pete, I could never figure out what possessed them to buy that.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^^^^rant


----------



## Bubba (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^^rant charmer


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^ hums to self





.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 8, 2021)

Goes from ho hum to full blown boredom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Parents probably hated those. My parents bought me a record that I played and played until my mom would make me stop. "Train Sounds"…….....exactly WHAT in the wide world of sports were they thinking when they bought that? They knew I liked trains. For the love of Pete, I could never figure out what possessed them to buy that.
> 
> Bubba


^^^^^ Loved His Wham-o Air Blaster
Had his 1st sexual pleasures at age 7


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2021)

With the goat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

^^^ Never shared the sheep


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

Puts his pecker in sheep


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

^^^ started a company called ' pecker cleaning for your pleasure '


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Loves the smell of Lamb Chops


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

^^^^^turbo poster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^turbo poster


Turbo Man




 The Real Deal
Not the fake one


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> ^^^^^ Loved His Wham-o Air Blaster
> Had his 1st sexual pleasures at age 7


V remembers Wham-O but not air blaster?


----------



## Africanna (Dec 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Loves the smell of Lamb Chops


More like his chop smelling like lamb


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2021)

Lamb sniffer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> V remembers Wham-O but not air blaster?



Best part is when you shoved in a super ball and then shot it at your buddies head


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Man sniff one butt and ban from the Zoo for life


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

^^^^ likes to feed the monkeys LSD


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Best part is when you shoved in a super ball and then shot it at your buddies head



I gave my self a killer black eye with a super ball. Those things hit hard!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man sniff one butt and ban from the Zoo for life


"It was only a small butte"…...^^^^

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I gave my self a killer black eye with a super ball. Those things hit hard!
> 
> Bubba


Oh snap remember Klick klacks those suckers left marks all over my arms , Blk and blue for weeks


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Likes little girls with clackers


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

^^^^likes girls with the clap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Likes little girls with clackers


Never realized where Ben Wa Balls came from and how girls used them


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2021)

^^^makes medical MJ Ben wah balls


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

^^^^likes the magnum balls






take this ball and stick it where the sun don't shine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

Thought he was buying Klick Klacks and never knew


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

^^^you  won't be sticking those up my arize any time soon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

Drank too much Vodka one night 
SURPRISE SURPRISE...........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

This looks fun


----------



## Patwi (Dec 9, 2021)

only if every one playing is my age


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Drank too much Vodka one night
> SURPRISE SURPRISE...........


When you open a new bottle, do you throw the top away? 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

^^^^wine yes vodka gimme a couple of days ...7.5 Mil....but u didn't know that^^^^^^


----------



## Bubba (Dec 10, 2021)

Had a friend, that was the saying. Unscrewed the top, tossed it, "Won't be needing that"

Giving up the sauce might help that, but all work and no play....my silly body decided it was no longer dealing with alcohol so decided to stop. I was born in Kentucky and bourbon is in my blood....miss it like a brother, not the intoxication, just loved bourbon....well, and scotch. There are far worse things to have to give up. I'm sure I drank my share.

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 10, 2021)

Corn Squeezins


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

That's some Monkey
needs pic


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

^^^^won dancing with the stars


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2021)

Wants to dance with her too.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

^^^ Gene Gene the dancing machine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Got Gonged 1st 30secs


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 10, 2021)

Telling dirty jokes about bullets and eggs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Saddened I did not go on to win


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

^^^ was chuck Barris's body guard's hitman


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

^^^^^was in charge of RINGING THE GONG


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

^^^^ Was Chuck Berry's boy toy.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

^^^^^liked to watch


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

>>>Who doesn't


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2021)

Sick old bastards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

^^^^Was an abused Alter Boy for Father Murphy^^^^^

I love this thread   Yep I am


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 31, 2021)

Or was it Father Dowling?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Or was it Father Dowling?


Did not know it was Both


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

^^^^fly on the wall


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Or was it Father Dowling?


^^^^its a mystery


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Always dream of being a football hero


----------



## Patwi (Dec 31, 2021)

^^^ makes luv to watermelons and then sells them


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

^°°°just cuts off the bad part


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

Hmm





ROSTERMAN said:


> Always dream of being a football hero


>>>>Doesn't feel comfy around 22 men in tight pants grabbing butte


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

^^^^likes to be on the bottom of a pile.....


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^^,Urges to see gladiator movies


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

Likes Gay Gladiators


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^^^™closet queen


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

Sneaks into closets.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^ Loves to secretly smell the teams Jock straps after the big game.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^^^has nothing to put in his jock strap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^^ Watches people through their computers.    I knew it!


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^^^paranoid


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

Knows Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^^^Wants to be Roster


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Has a subscription to leather lad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Eagerly accepts my hand me downs


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Sniffs mine...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Wife always washes and wears them 1st


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Drinks the wash water


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Check mate!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Check mate!


bUT mY pAWN MADE IT TO YOUR SIDE qUEEN ME


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

thats checkers!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Wait a minute, that's "king me" right-right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> thats checkers!



When a pawn reaches the opposite side of the board, it* promotes*. This means that the owner of the pawn can replace it with a queen, a rook , a knight, or a bishop of his own color, and put that piece instead of the pawn on the board on the square of the pawn. What happens when a queen reaches the other side?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

That's rusky commie rules. We play chess like checkers.  Just black and white instead of red and black right? When queen triple jumps kinged checker, the other side must strip and roll in pancake syrup....where in the wide world of sports did you learn to play chess, Cuba?  (pronounced "KOOBA" like in the60's.....

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^an educated man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^an educated man


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

You guys are some funny fkers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You guys are some funny fkers.


Just wait until you get my Bill
You think Bubba charges his clients a lot LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

No rich lawyer is bubba, more like go get saul, or true believers movie (james wood, a good movie BTW) type.
First one side of law then other.  Not as much profit, but far less exposure I figure.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^^Mr Pro bono


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^Mr Pro bono


^^^wants Boner


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

>>>>Actually had neighbor named Hubert Boner...


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

^^^^neighborhood gossip


----------



## Africanna (Jan 2, 2022)

Stiff upper lip


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

Most likely hung like an ant


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2022)

Likes ant peckers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Likes ant peckers


Was always a jealous child when he too did not get a Gilbert Science Lab for Christmas


----------



## Bubba (Jan 2, 2022)

>>>>cant find the up arrow on lap top....^^^^^there it is, forgot comment now


----------



## Carty (Jan 3, 2022)

^^^^^ spends hours looking for the "Any" key..


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2022)

^^^^ thinks there isn't an "any key"... mine's top right corner!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 3, 2022)

Smoked one too many and now can't find his keys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

Took his keys while he was high


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

^^^^^has the key to Shiloh's heart and threw it away


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

^^^^Respectly declined


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

^^^^Will grow weed for food


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2022)

Is a bogart and eats all the food


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2022)

^^^^ does the same with a joint


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

^^^stops eating only to smoke, stops smoking only to eat.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

Wait a minute Who doesn't?


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^^Minute is up


----------



## Bubba (Jan 28, 2022)

Well, who doesn't? I think the rosterman can eat and smoke at the same time, but it took years at a Chinese Kung Fu temple to master this.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^^^Roster is Bubba's hero


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Well, who doesn't? I think the rosterman can eat and smoke at the same time, but it took years at a Chinese Kung Fu temple to master this.
> 
> Bubba


I do it all


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^skipped me to get to Bubba.....15 yard penalty for unsportsmanlike conduct


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^skipped me to get to Bubba.....15 yard penalty for unsportsmanlike conduct


Watches WAY TOO MUCH NFL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

And my Penalty one 
Still is Paying Taxes


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

Loves Weedhopper and wants to have my baby.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

Doesn't know that he can not be the Bottom and get Pregnant


----------



## Africanna (Jan 28, 2022)

But he can be at the bottom and still make pregnant


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

Knows Roster


----------



## Bubba (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^^ says I'm gonna punt!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Knows Roster


^^^ In the biblical sense.


----------



## Africanna (Jan 28, 2022)

Chapter and verse


----------



## Bubba (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^^turning in hymnal


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^can't carry a tune


----------



## Bubba (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^^Can tune a fish...(REO reference)


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^^^ will work for pot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

Has no bed pot to piss in


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

Sets down to pee


----------



## Patwi (Jan 28, 2022)

^^^ only pis ses into the wind


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 28, 2022)

Wont pull the mask of the ole Lone Ranger


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^^peed on bad bad Leroy brown


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^^last thing he ever did


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^last thing he ever did


^^^^ needs to hear it now


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

Not as bad as leroy....I never can find the up arrow on my laptop. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Not as bad as leroy....I never can find the up arrow on my laptop.
> 
> Bubba


^^^^^^^there it is bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Will never know the feeling of torching that eyesore of a  Meth House next door with a flare gun.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Will never know the feeling of torching that eyesore of a  Meth House next door with a flare gun.


Bubba doesnt live near meth house,  although these days you never know!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^^feels sorry for folks who bought house breaking bad used in series


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^blames himself


----------



## boo (Jan 29, 2022)

denies his incontinance...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^^ Shares diapers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^^Dries out the used ones to use at least 3-4 times


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^^smokes then after 4th drying


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> ^^^^smokes then after 4th drying


Hey if you smoked Hippies and Boo diapers it like hitting some fine wax


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^^touche


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> ^^^^touche


^^^^^gonna make bubble


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> ^^^^^gonna make bubble


Bubba making bubble


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)

^^^ Three words heard over and over... "Is it in ?"


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2022)

^^^ Wife says, "I don't know".


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

^^^^^"is it out?"


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

^^^^rammed it through her underwear, layer of hair, 3 layers of fat and ran out of d-ick


----------



## Patwi (Jan 30, 2022)

^^^ still has a picture of maria osmond in his bathroom


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

Whew! Thank heavens the layer of hair was wicked


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

patwi said:


> ^^^ still has a picture of maria osmond in his bathroom


^^^^has pic of donnie


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

Wait a minute, I also have a picture of donnie


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 30, 2022)

You guys leave Marie alone.  She got the whole nutri-system thang going on. Ummm-ya.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

^^^^^lost weight whacken off to Pictures of (Maria) Lilly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^^ LOVES watching Men in Tight spandex pants grabbing each others azz on TV


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^^^jerks off to this


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

Wants to watch


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^°is now blind


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^^^has warts....mom told you....no excuse


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^Nibbles warts and calls 'em skin tags.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

Loves Blue Waffles


----------



## Africanna (Jan 31, 2022)

garnished with a pair of blueberries


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^^^lost his thrill on blueberry hill


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

Drank too much Boones farm strawberry hill as a teen


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^^didnt know boonesfarm apple was stronger.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^Too cheap to toss in a nickel more and buy Mad Dog.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^^Still drinks Falstaff from the land of sky blue watters


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^Doesn't know the difference between Falstaff and Hamm's.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

^^^both taste like shitt....but you are right


----------



## Africanna (Feb 1, 2022)

turn one page back and should taste like something else


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

Is stump broke


----------



## Patwi (Feb 1, 2022)

^^^ made the stump per his height


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

^^^^ Sat along side of the skunk who sat on a stump and thunk it stunk and they stump thunk they both smelled worse.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

dont we all?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> ^^^^ Sat along side of the skunk who sat on a stump and thunk it stunk and they stump thunk they both smelled worse.


Wow Kinda like a red-neck haiku ....genius


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

^^^ Needs a forum Pic
Here ya go





Or this one


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2022)

^^^all dressed up and no hydrant to pee on.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^all dressed up and no hydrant to pee on.


noice...!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> ^^^^ Sat along side of the skunk who sat on a stump and thunk it stunk and they stump thunk they both smelled worse.


Cut legs off cow so no stump required.^^^


----------



## Bubba (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^all dressed up and no hydrant to pee on.


^^^leg humper


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

^^^has a JUST PUMPED THE NEIGHBORS CAT look on his face.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

Had to bathe the cat afterwards ^^^^


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

^^^Roster gets sloppy seconds


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 5, 2022)

Knows Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

^^^ Has 1st hand knowledge of the size and the extra lubrications needed to handle it...........


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 5, 2022)

Loves Hoppers pecker with the lubes.


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

^^^^Rosters keeper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

^^^Knows all too well and is skilled in the art of whips and chains


----------



## boo (Feb 5, 2022)

^^^enjoys the cheese between the folds...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

^^^^Always A Comedian


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

^^^^ a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2022)

^^^^should see my cat's face!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

^^^^ Has been called the Cat whisperer, taught his cat to lick the meat stick


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 6, 2022)

Disturbing - A little anyways. Or - Cat laying here all purring and stuff.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Disturbing - A little anyways. Or - Cat laying here all purring and stuff.


Best to wear underwear to bed


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> ^^^^ Has been called the Cat whisperer, taught his cat to lick the meat stick


Wow ,I am never ever at a loss for words .You have to smack me with a stick to shut me up. Im at a loss for words with this one .  Not so sure are all you guys are  from this country, not sure where , but sure not  all from here ...!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wow ,I am never ever at a loss for words .You have to smack me with a stick to shut me up. Im at a loss for words with this one .  Not so sure are all you guys are  from this country, not sure where , but sure not  all from here ...!


Out buying a box of cat treats and some bananas hoping to train one of his cats soon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wow ,I am never ever at a loss for words .You have to smack me with a stick to shut me up. Im at a loss for words with this one .  Not so sure are all you guys are  from this country, not sure where , but sure not  all from here ...!


----------



## boo (Feb 6, 2022)

I like cats, grilled is the best way to eat them...dutch prefers them raw, skin on...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

boo said:


> I like cats, grilled is the best way to eat them...dutch prefers them raw, skin on...


LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

boo said:


> I like cats, grilled is the best way to eat them...dutch prefers them raw, skin on...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2022)

Sick fkers.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2022)

I've seen a cat chow down a bowl of cubed cantaloupe, but haven't seen one eat bananas!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287694


you are really a handsome SOB !


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2022)

^^^^has man crush


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

^^^^born  with a pecker....branded for life.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 7, 2022)

Let's hope so! Would hate to be without!

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 7, 2022)

He's holding it in his hand.  Well at least once Big wakes the coffee girls.


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

^^^^^^gonna try out for the local girls swim team


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^^gonna try out for the local girls swim team


you got the hair .go for it !


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

^^^^^shaves his arm pits


----------



## Bubba (Feb 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> He's holding it in his hand.  Well at least once Big wakes the coffee girls.


^^^^apparently likes to watch!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 7, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^shaves his arm pits


Goes faster^^^


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

^^^^^Has razor burn


----------



## Bubba (Feb 7, 2022)

^^^^bald arms


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 7, 2022)

^^^^ Enough hair on his ass to knit an Indian blanket.


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

^^^^^ain't got a hair on his azz


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2022)

Shaved it for ^^^^


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

^^^^ on the road again.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 11, 2022)

^^^^country singer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

has been known to get drunk Tickle, and then lets Tickle have his way with him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2022)

Is the real Tickle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

Loves it when a certain someone Tickles him with a used toothbrush


----------



## Africanna (Mar 11, 2022)

^Especially when he does a test tickle


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

^^^plays with his test tickles daily


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

^^^ Watches through the slats in the window blinds......


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 11, 2022)

Slowly counts to 3 while pulling the trigger


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

^^^^trigger happy....Welcome weedlord


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 11, 2022)

Pay no attention to the guy behind the curtain


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

^^^Has more personalities than Sybil.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 11, 2022)

Known to steal a half-eaten rainbow Lolly from a 4 yr old


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 11, 2022)

^^^^ Had to eat subway rats as a child .... He learned to adapt


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

^^^^^^lives in A PLACE FOR MOM


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 11, 2022)

^^^^ Once saved a kitten from a tree
To feed to his Jack Russell


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

STOP! My ribs are gettin' sore!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 11, 2022)

Oh and some have said they saw him take a brook trout from time to time from the river.
And did not put them back


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Has it in his fish bowl.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^plays with his test tickles daily


Good one! 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

^^^^^has good taste


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^ Enjoys dancing with tall gals.


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^^^has a foot fetish


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^foot sniffer


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^^nick name is TOE JAM


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^Is a clairvoyant. How did you know about my foot fetish?


----------



## Airbone (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^ Thinks a toothbrush is for way more than teeth.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^Better hide his better......


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^What he said


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^^Tooth brush bill through roof since joining MMP.


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^uses disposables


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^resells them to hippy for hansome profit


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^^charges his clients 50%.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

^^^^thinks I get a whole 50% I wish


----------



## Africanna (Mar 13, 2022)

^discount king


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

50 cents, more like it.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

^^^^Cheap lay.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

^^^^would fk a knot hole in a log.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

^^^Would fk a rock pile if he thought there was a snake in it.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

^^^^deep throat


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 15, 2022)

Tricky Di_ck


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Can't find his


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2022)

^^^^^ Michelle Obammer will loan you hers.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)

^^^Should get a transplant.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

Knows where Mike Obama keeps her sock


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Should get a transplant.


Always posts at the wrong time ,


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)

^^^Hard to understand with those lips.


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2022)

^^^^lip service


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^^should ought to know.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Would fk a rock pile if he thought there was a snake in it.


^^^^would foook the snake if you hold it's head.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^crowded in line


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^^post too darn quick for bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^^^a real woman pleaser....comes in his pants


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^^^comes without pants


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> ^^^^would foook the snake if you hold it's head.


You just reminded me of my Uncle Jim. Dude was more of a best friend than an uncle. Died a day before my 18th birthday at the tender age of 55. He used to say the same exact thing to me. Ya got me misty eyed in a good way.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^^ goes and drinks beer and leaves us here all alone.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^Always has his buddy Hopper to watch his back if/when I'm gone.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^^needs to go drink his green beer so we can talk about him


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You just reminded me of my Uncle Jim. Dude was more of a best friend than an uncle. Died a day before my 18th birthday at the tender age of 55. He used to say the same exact thing to me. Ya got me misty eyed in a good way.


Always been one of my favorites, along with So horny the crack of dawn wasn't safe.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^^ doesn't know he has green ring around mouth.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

Wait a minute, that's me! Nutz ..


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

^^^^^fkn goofey


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

Back from the dead


----------



## Bubba (Apr 20, 2022)

^^^^likes green beer


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

^^^Likes drinks with little umbrellas in 'em.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

^^^^knows that cause Hippies favorite is a "Peach Blow Fizz"


----------



## Patwi (Apr 20, 2022)

^^^ knows to never touch the two wires at the same time


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 20, 2022)

^^^ Likes to touch two wires at the same time.


----------



## Flower (Apr 26, 2022)

^^^^ likes to touch himself.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Likes to watch while he does ............


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

^^^ only looks up


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

^^^^^everything else looks down


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

^^^ has bi-yearly pilgrimage to Oak Island


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

^^^^hates who he sees in the mirror


----------



## Flower (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^^ likes to use his dirty socks as coffee filters.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

Knows toe jam in his coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

wrong thread again


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^ leaves skid marks on those tightly whities.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

I do not


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^^pull em down and prove it


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^pull em down and prove it


Nice to have you back Putembk
Glad you are here


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

Where would I go?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

To hell with the rest of us


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^^ elevator operator to h-ell


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^dazed and confused


----------



## Patwi (Apr 28, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^hates who he sees in the mirror




^ mirrors tell truths


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^fk the mirror...I don't look that old


----------



## Bubba (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^^^dorian grey


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Old fooker


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^^ in good company


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^Social security number is 003.

001 Noah
002 Mrs. Noah


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^has a nasty vaginal infection...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^Has a nose for it.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Looking at myself in mirror
Dang I look Great


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^is looking at a blackboard...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

dissatisfactionist


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^dillusionist...


----------



## Patwi (Apr 28, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

^ is done for the day


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

^ will always be back for more


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295437


----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

LOL
I do have that outfit


----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

sick bastage you are...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

boo said:


> sick bastage you are...


Chick dig it and men want to be me LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

^^^has covid


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

boo said:


> sick bastage you are...


Did you did crawl from your pearch


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Had Covid


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

^^^now suffering side effects


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

^^^ Finally understands what happened


----------



## Bubba (Apr 29, 2022)

^^°°poooed in his bloomers


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

^^^^^came home last night with a JUST PUMPED THE NEIGHBORS CAT LOOK ON HIS FACE


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

He Had to take a Picture^^^^^


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

^^^poor cat


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2022)

^^^^has needle weiner, will poke bugs


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

^^^^^ Knows better than to get sloppy seconds after the other bug screwer


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

^^^ Has a few screws loose that he loosened


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

^^^will never ever have a big enough screw driver


----------



## Patwi (May 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Bubba (May 1, 2022)

^^^^knows one on left is real one


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

^^^talks with a lisp


----------



## MechaniMan (May 1, 2022)

^^^ brushes his teeth with fish emulsion


----------



## MechaniMan (May 1, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> ^^^ brushes his teeth with fish emulsion


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

^^^missed the boat on the bud of the month contest...


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

^^^^^^winner, winner chicken dinner


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

^^^ How did he know what im having for dinner   ^^^


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

Yard bird^^^^


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Yard bird^^^^


My brother from another mother..... Can't cut Pute up waiting for Mr hydra who wishes his screwdriver had the talent of mine


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

needs to barrow my screw driver


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> needs to barrow my screw driver
> View attachment 295659


Well I know a good plastic surgeon that's what you need


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Im off 
My wife is waiting to massage my feet and back


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im off
> My wife is waiting to massage my feet and back


Awww can't take a joke Mr screwdriver lol night man think I'm gonna jump off and go for a ride


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

I can take a joke....tell me one.


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> I can take a joke....tell me one.


Mmmm ok Pute I've wondered since I jumped back on here what Pute ment?? Like part of computer..... like Pute I've envisioned you as like that wizard off of lord of rings and a 1980s  dungeons and dragons wizard player lol don't be casting no spells on me now PuTe


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

I've always figured it was part of the old college chant, putem back, waay back...yeah, corny, I know...


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

Huh putem back? OK google putem back


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

Idk guess we are gonna figure out be back In a few gotta bring new arrivals outside so they don't mess up there light schedule


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

Happens every Shatterday night.  Big Sur and I drag Colfax for ladies selling their services.  We have done this for years and over time my handle became ......Find em, Fk em and........put em bk!


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Happens every Shatterday night.  Big Sur and I drag Colfax for ladies selling their services.  We have done this for years and over time my handle became ......Find em, Fk em and........put em bk!


Alright Gandalf  careful now some of those women selling their services will make your wand burn  wrap that wand up before you Fk em trust me on that when you pee and it Burns like all helI you will wish you wrapped up Gandalfs wand lmao


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

Not me....I am 10 feet tall and bullet proof.  Big on the other hand has has some problems.


----------



## Carty (May 2, 2022)

If you had Big on the other hand, what was in your left.... muwahahaha


----------



## Carty (May 2, 2022)

Putes always watching.... lol


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

^^^^^10,000 unemployed comedians out there and carty is looking for work


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Carty said:


> View attachment 295679
> 
> Putes always watching.... lol


Dam glad to see him coming out of his shell


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

^^^^he sells sea shells down by the sea shore.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Teach a man to fish and he will go hungry
You need to bring em home not put em back


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

^^^meat eater.....if you putembk the get bigger and are more fun to catch.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 3, 2022)

^^^ lightweight so he only grows males


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Warning disturbing image


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

^^^^Breaking my heart.  nice trout. Look to be about 25" and 7 or 8 lbs.  I have a couple on my wall downstairs.  Before I was putembk


----------



## Carty (May 4, 2022)

♤♤♤♤♤ luvs a certain BRAND...LOL


----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

^^^rides a dairy cow at the rodeo.


----------



## Carty (May 19, 2022)

Judges wet T-shirt contests at the old ladies home


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

AUTOMAN               @Carty


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

Love it... think I'll make it my Avatar bro.....   see what ya think


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

Carty said:


> Love it... think I'll make it my Avatar bro.....   see what ya think


Way Cool Automan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2022)

^^^might be cool but ain't no fool


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

^^^speaks in tounges


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

^^^ well school in the art of cunnilingus


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

^^^woke up in scool


----------



## Flower (Jun 11, 2022)

^^^^ can’t even spell school.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Flower said:


> ^^^^ can’t even spell school.


ha ha....you are right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Sckool


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Since I can't spell it...here is a picture. 





That is what I am talking about


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

^^^^back from the dead


----------



## Bubba (Jul 23, 2022)

^^^^dead right ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Sees dead ppl.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 23, 2022)

^Only wears a monacle


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

^ listens to good music


----------



## Africanna (Jul 24, 2022)

^Green with envy


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

^^^loves to gossip about other members


----------



## Africanna (Aug 11, 2022)

^Only speaks the truth


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

^^^^can't tell a lie


----------



## Flower (Aug 11, 2022)

^^^^^ lies about putembk.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

^^^^^pute don't care has happened all his life


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

Pute loves Weedhopper. Wants to touch my hairy butt.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

^^^^I'm outta here


----------



## boo (Aug 11, 2022)

it's getting a little too comfy around here fellas...


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

boo said:


> it's getting a little too comfy around here fellas...


Agree.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 11, 2022)

There's one in every bunch


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

^^^^^Roster being Roster


----------



## boo (Aug 11, 2022)

^^^knows he's jealous, always outside looking in...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

All a bunch of sick fkers.^^^^


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

^^^knows a sick fk'r when he sees one


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Know I know he is a sick fker


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

Bug lover inside


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2022)

^^^^ain't no bugs on me...might be bugs on some of you mugs but there ain't no bugs on me.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

Doesnt really put them back.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Doesnt really put them back.


But he does Kick back LOL


----------



## Bubba (Aug 25, 2022)

Has stinkfoot


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

^^^toe feddish


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

At least he washes his feet


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

^^^^takes a shower once a month rather he needs it or not


----------



## Africanna (Aug 26, 2022)

So often?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

Doesnt take showers except on Saturday


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

Is very sensitive to smells and showers multiple times a day lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

^^^ Doesn't know Hopper very well. We call him, "Old Stinky".


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

The Hippie called hopper Old Stinky lol must not be like me I love my baths and swimming holes .... .  .....
...
...
..NeWs Alert.. I Doesn't know Hopper very well..... NoOo... WeLL I don't even know myself WeLL


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2022)

^ needs a mirror


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

^^^mirror mirror on the wall ain't the fairest of the all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)

Tells fish stories.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2022)

About the ones that didn't get away


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

^^^They all get away cause I  put em bk


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

Secretly keeps everyone that gets put back


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

^^^^just let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2022)

^^^ Secretly has a furry cat costume and let's the cat out of the bag on a regular basis


----------



## Carty (Aug 31, 2022)

^^^^^^^ known to raid litter boxes for them crunchy covered tootsie rolls.. MMMmmmmMMM


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

^^^^^pees In his bath water.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Uses Cartys bathwater to fertilize his beautiful plants.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

^^^^^pees on her plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^pees on her plants.


Gives instructions on how using bath water pee is better than direct pee on plants.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

^^^^^^poet and didn't know it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)

Knows he is not a poet.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

^^^^Though "Dead Poet's Society" was a good movie.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)

^^^Knows ^^^Dead poet's society word for word


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2022)

^^^^Doesn't know me. I am the Easy Rider kind of guy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

Leave my gas tank alone........


----------

